# E se chi è stato tradito non vuole "salvare il salvabile"?



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

*E se chi è stato tradito non vuole "salvare il salvabile"?*

Ciao a tutti,

Storia simile a tante altre eppure diversa: in pratica mia moglie, pur avendomi tradito (forse non completamente dal punto di vista fisico ma, come capirete dal resto del racconto, è un aspetto poco significativo) e pur ritendo l’altro “l’uomo giusto per Lei” (testuale e declinato in mille altre forme), vuole ostinatamente restare con me e tentare di “salvare il salvabile” (come qualcuno ha scritto in altri 3Ds). Dal canto mio, per i motivi che vi spiegherò, non vedo affatto una prospettiva e vorrei solo fare la scelta migliore per evitare a me (ed in prospettiva a mio figlio di 3 anni) ulteriori sofferenze.

Ma cominciamo dall’inizio: fidanzati da 6 anni, sposati da 7, una storia fondata all’inizio sugli incastri casuali che solo l’Amore romantico può regalare e poi su una serie di valori “forti” condivisi da entrambi (progetto di famiglia tradizionale, affermazione professionale con reciproco supporto, riscatto da un passato non del tutto roseo). Particolare importante, mia moglie è molto cattolica e quindi almeno nella teoria sente il matrimonio come un SACRAMENTO.
Fino a due anni fa i normali alti e bassi (credo) di ogni coppia sposata, con la nascita di nostro figlio a coronare il momento sicuramente più felice per entrambi. 

Ad un certo punto io vado un po’ “in corto circuito” per i troppi impegni di lavoro (viaggio parecchio per affari) e quindi, oltre a non riuscire normalmente a dare continuità al menage familiare, quando sono a casa mi lascio andare al c.d. “riposo del guerriero” e nel contempo mi aspetto (anzi a onor del vero chiedo ripetutamente) un’extra-dose di comprensione e sostegno dalla consorte. 

Sarà che in quel periodo sarò stato pesante come un macigno, sarà che tra i due non ero io quello aduso a chiedere aiuto per cui lei è andata in tilt a sua volta, fatto sta che nel giro di qualche mese in cambio mi ritrovo con la scoperta di una “doppia sbandata” in rapida successione come segue (per quanto appurato fin qui):

- Collega di lei più anziano, scapolo, che la fa sentire importante e di nuovo “elettrizzata”. A detta della fedifraga e quindi con beneficio d’inventario, la cosa sarebbe restata sul semi-platonico in quanto al primo segnale di “pericolo” Lei scappava temendo di poter perdere il controllo della situazione e mettere a repentaglio tutta la sua vita reale;

- Uomo investito di carica pubblica, sempre conosciuto nel giro del lavoro, qualche anno in più di noi, sposato felicemente con figli, che la corteggia di nascosto in modo impenitente e a cui lei dà corda pensando di poter gestire la cosa come un giochino senza rischi. In realtà nel giro di breve lui riesce con un’abile persuasione psicologica a incontrarla nel proprio ufficio e, come minimo, a stringerla a sé. Il resto, se c’è, rimarrà nella coscienza sporca dei maledetti...

Per la cronaca io scopro quasi subito questa seconda storia mettendo mia moglie alle strette dopo aver constatato un’anomala attività di messaggistica e squilletti vari ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte. Vi tralascio i ben noti tentativi di sviamento, giustificazione etc....insomma lei mi vomita addosso quello che ho riportato qui sopra dicendo che non c’è stato altro, che è stata una cretina, che non pensava, che comunque è stata anche colpa mia perché l’ho trascurata, che lei ha dei traumi pregressi all’interno del nostro rapporto per via di scelte non del tutto condivise.....il solito campionario del caso. 

Da parte mia vado fuori di testa, faccio letteralmente il diavolo a quattro per qualche giorno con distruzione di oggetti in casa e insulti vari, minaccio la chiusura immediata del rapporto matrimoniale ma in realtà non so davvero che pesci pigliare. Come ben sapete, il mondo ti crolla addosso e tu sei lì a ripararti con un ombrellino bucato....
Comunque di fondo lei ammette di aver sbagliato e che il nostro matrimonio viene prima di tutto. Soprattutto mi promette che interromperà i rapporti con il secondo, subdolo personaggio che per sua stessa ammissione si stava rivelando perfino più letale del primo.

Siccome eravamo in procinto di partire per le ferie estive, già organizzate etc etc, preso per sfinimento dalla sua presunta contrizione decido di trascorrere le vacanze insieme e poi si vedrà.

Da allora sono passati, come vi dicevo, due anni, durante i quali la situazione tra noi non è mai tornata ad un livello totalmente soddisfacente. Io le ho ridato fiducia, non ho cercato di capire se faceva o meno usi anomali di cellulare, facebook etc né ho mai pensato di controllare in altro modo il suo quotidiano. Mi sono sforzato, magari con scarsi risultati, di evitare le mie carenze del passato. Soprattutto ho cercato tantissimo di dialogare con mia moglie e di definire un nuovo progetto di vita per noi. Nel contempo la ferita non si è mai del tutto rimarginata, anche perché lei pur restando molto attenta alla cura della famiglia non si è mai tolta di dosso quel più o meno leggero senso di distacco verso di me che si era materializzato con la crisi del 2011.

Arriviamo ai giorni nostri.....di nuovo periodo di ferie....causa una richiesta urgente di lavoro mia moglie è costretta a collegarsi con il tablet di famiglia alla posta elettronica dell’ufficio.......ma si dimentica di fare log-out....io poco dopo passo di lì e - un po’ per caso un po’ no - finisco per sbirciare.....

Cosa ho trovato? 

Quattro brevi scambi di posta elettronica, datati tra il 2012 ed il 2013, con il tizio della seconda sbandata, il “broccolatore” in fascia tricolore per intenderci, che dimostrano quanto segue:

- I due disgraziati hanno mantenuto una corrispondenza di amorosi sensi per tutto questo tempo

- ci sono stati degli incontri tra i due, anche se verosimilmente rari e fugaci (sia per la condizione “pubblica” e di uomo sposato di lui, sia perché mia moglie tra lavoro e altri impegni “mappati” non avrebbe avuto tempo per fughe fuori città o altre iniziative extra-coniugali importanti)

- lui qualcosa deve aver ottenuto, altrimenti non avrebbe retto un interscambio sterile così a lungo

- mia moglie ha agito nella menzogna e soprattutto ha violato la promessa fattami dopo lo “sgamo” del 2011


Posto che ovviamente (non sono scemo) quanto da me scoperto è solo la punta dell’iceberg, qui viene la parte più contorta e assurda di tutta la vicenda.

Nuova confessione strappalacrime della svergognata, che in sintesi sta in questi termini (uso le espressioni di mia moglie):
- “con il tizio abbiamo scoperto, sia pure tramite un rapporto essenzialmente “virtuale”, di essere complementari l’una all’altro (o quanto meno io sento di essere molto ben compresa e accolta da lui e ritengo che anche per lui valga lo stesso);
- è uno stronzo, si è insinuato tra di noi come un serpente, ma gli riconosco anche tante doti e in un’altra vita sarebbe stato l’altra metà della mia mela;
- ciononostante io ho sposato te, sei un bravo marito gran lavoratore persona seria etc etc, abbiamo un bambino meraviglioso, possiamo ripartire e costruirci un futuro migliore;
- Non ti posso garantire che smetterò immediatamente di sentire il tizio, ma con il tuo aiuto la vicinanza e la forza della fede penso di riuscire a superare qualunque ulteriore tentazione”.

*Ennò, cazzo!
Ma per chi mi hai preso??! Giocondo? Dare un’altra possibilità ad una che, oltre a non essere più neanche somigliante alla donna innamorata e “pura” che ho sposato, mi dice che 13 anni di rapporto affettivo con me finiscono nel cesso di fronte ad una sequenza di messaggini inviati da un ingrifato di prima categoria che tra l’altro avrà sicuramente tradito la moglie con altre 10 persone negli ultimi 2 anni???!!!!
*
Eppoi scusa, tu mi hai distrutto la vita e io dovrei aiutarti? E a me chi mi aiuta????

Si ok, sento già quella parte del forum che dice: “i figli prima di tutto”....”l’amore disincatato va via ma ne può nascere uno diverso dalle ceneri”......scusate ma io non ce la faccio.

Ammiro Eagle per come ha gestito la sua tempesta da vero capitano di veliero, invidio perfino un po’ Beatl per quell’amore che continua a provare per la moglie traditrice, però qui c’è un uomo che non vede nulla di buono nel fatto di umiliarsi ad accettare che la persona scelta per la vita e con tanto di promesse solenni di fronte a Dio sia in realtà una normale quarantenne in crisi patocca che rimane con me solo perché lei e il suo uomo “ideale” (ah ahah aahah) non si sono incontrati prima nella vita!

“Vai e portalo via a sua moglie, visto che siete fatti l’uno per l’altra”, le ho detto sfidante e un po’ sprezzante ieri notte! Peccato che anche mia moglie sa bene, con quel briciolo di razionalità che comunque le è rimasta, che il tizio svaporerebbe immediatamente se lei solo provasse ad insidiare sul serio il mondo incantato della sua (di lui) famiglia. 

*Ma intanto la nostra famiglia è andata a rotoli, CRISTO SANTO!*
E veniamo alle domande conclusive per voi, scusandomi enormemente per la lungaggine del resoconto un po’ liberatorio:

1) Sono davvero così insensibile e incapace come Uomo a pensare che, senza amore nel senso ampio e adulto del termine, un matrimonio come il mio è destinato comunque a fallire e quindi non vale neanche la pena provarci come invece vorrebbe mia moglie?

2) Al mio posto, puntando alla fine della relazione matrimoniale, fareste per un po’ di tempo buon viso a cattivo gioco per cercare di (far) raccogliere evidenze probatorie utili un domani in caso di conflitti giudiziari (approfittando del fatto che lei spera in una riappacificazione se non altro di facciata e che al momento io non ho in realtà “nulla in mano” per provare in modo incontestabile la condotta fedifraga)? Oppure affrontereste in tempi rapidi una pianificazione per quanto possibile condivisa della separazione, come già ventilato da parte mia, pur sapendo che ci sarà una certa resistenza dall’altra parte ad accettare il frantumarsi della realtà tanto vituperata (in nome di un idillio da baraccone) ma alla fine piacevole e comoda del nostro matrimonio?

3) Che ne direste di un mio approccio verso il fedifrago rovina-famiglie, magari bussando a casa sua e dicendo che ho delle cose interessanti da far leggere a sua moglie in modo che se quest’ultima d’ora in avanti abbia a modello Hillary Clinton come first lady che perdona le scappatelle del maritino pur di stare attaccati alla poltrona del potere (peraltro infinitamente più modesto di quello del presidente USA)?

Come avrete notato le suddette domande sono un po’ il distillato, applicato alla mia storia, di quello che ho letto in altri 3D di questo forum e che vorrei tanto sviscerare insieme a voi per intravvedere almeno un barlume di luce e conforto in fondo al tunnel che sto attraversando.

Grazie a tutti quelli che sono arrivati in fondo e per quello che vorrete commentare.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2013)

Ciao e benvenuto,

sai cosa penso? 

da un lato, hai sbagliato, in quanto non esiste ritornare a casa e riposarsi. 
perché il quotidiano, il figlio, il lavoro, l'amore e tutto il resto ... non riposa mai.

dall'altro canto, avevate preso un accordo due anni fa. caspita, sono tanti. 
e lei non si è tenuta alla parola che ti ha dato.

sinceramente, le cose non si fanno con uno sforzo. o ci si sente di affrontare o no. 
lei chiede il tuo aiuto. e in che cosa consiste questo aiuto? 
per ritrovare quell'affetto profondo che nutriva per te? 
o per trovare una via, di come gestire al meglio il quotidiano?

ho difficoltà con ciò. perché ... lei ha chiesto il tuo aiuto, solo perché è stata scoperta,
e non perché è venuta da te a spiegare, che così facile per lei non è ... 

non so. due anni sono tanti. capisco, che proprio non te la senti. 
non me la sentirei, neanche io. anzi, mi sentirei presa proprio in giro. 

per il resto, non so ... vivo all'estero e le cose qui funzionano diversamente. 

sienne


----------



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

Grazie Sienne, per il benvenuto e per le tue considerazioni.

Ammetto di aver trascurato mia moglie in quel periodo che è stato l'anticamera dell'inferno, ma posso anche dire che non sono mai venuto meno agli impegni richiesti dalla famiglia. E in ogni caso mi continuo a tormentare per il fatto che, né allora né oggi, lei sia venuta da me a cuore aperto per affrontare il discorso in modo equilibrato.

Per quanto riguarda le sue richieste di aiuto, riguardano essenzialmente la vicinanza. Fisica e morale.

Sostanzialmente il ragionamento è: se mi stai vicino (e quando sei via mi fai sentire che pensi a me costantemente), io riuscirò a togliermi dalla testa il serpente che mi offre la mela meravigliosa....

Tradotto dal mio punto di vista, che mi rendo conto essere un po' limitato, questo significa che io non potrò "sgarrare" mai....sempre a piombo, sempre attento sempre amorevole. Beh, signori, io sono un essere umano e non vedo perché dovrei votarmi alla perfezione piuttosto che alla santità....

Una curiosità invece: cosa intendi che per te, essendo all'estero, le cose funzionano diversamente? Sotto il profilo morale, legale o cos'altro?


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne, per il benvenuto e per le tue considerazioni.
> 
> Ammetto di aver trascurato mia moglie in quel periodo che è stato l'anticamera dell'inferno, ma posso anche dire che non sono mai venuto meno agli impegni richiesti dalla famiglia. E in ogni caso mi continuo a tormentare per il fatto che, né allora né oggi, lei sia venuta da me a cuore aperto per affrontare il discorso in modo equilibrato.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

sotto un profilo legale. mi trovo in fase di separazione ... 

vedi, è proprio questo che non va, secondo me. e tu lo hai descritto perfettamente,
non puoi permetterti di sgarrare ... ha ribaltato molto bene la situazione. 
in un certo senso, dovrebbe lei mostrarti ... che vuole, che desidera ecc. 
e se non ci riesce, a causa del serpente, che cerchi aiuto ... e chiarisca bene le idee ... 

poiché ... o lo si vuole entrambi, e deve nascere proprio da dentro ... 
se no, diventa veramente molto difficile ... non è chiaro, su cosa si costruisce.
su un ideale? su un pensiero di cosa è giusto o sbagliato? ... non regge a lungo. 

non so. prova a parlarle chiaramente. che le azioni ... dovrebbero partire anche,
o soprattutto da parte sua ... se vuole veramente mantenere la famiglia. 
e non deve essere un sacrificio ... una rinuncia ad una vita, che non può vivere.
ma deve essere, quella che vuole vivere ... 

mi dispiace per questo momento così brutto che stai vivendo. 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Buongiorno, Terminator! Sarà che mi sono appena svegliata e ancora confondo sogni e realtà, ma per un attimo ho pensato che tu fossi, con qualche modifica di quelle con cui a volte all'inizio ci si presenta al Confessionale, la "faccia" della mia storia raccontata dall'altra parte...se il marito avesse saputo, cosa che ho evitato di conoscere. Hai ragione a dire che tradimento c'è stato, perché qua la materia scottante e tossica e' stata la falsa testimonianza resa per tanto tempo, e il fatto che il desiderio di redenzione(e la richiesta di partecipare tu ad essa) sia partito a razzo solo dopo i poco sacramentali altarini scoperti. È' anche logico, adesso, che tu non voglia vivere con lei, le sue fattezze sono quelle di un'estranea, il suo viso non riconoscibile, il suo sguardo quello di un'intrusa e l'idea che avevi di lei sta chiusa in qualche sgabuzzino come una bambola rotta. Mi pare bruttino il suo esprimersi sulla mezza mela che l'altro sarebbe per lei, suggerisce l'immagine di una mezza mela che, restando con te senza la sua parte combaciante, potrebbe presto mostrare il lato scoperto marcire. Le sue gaffe suggeriscono importanti difficoltà di comunicazione, e il tuo tsunami emotivo un'altrettanto difficile possibilità in questo senso. Nei primi tempi si possono fare solo cose banali e a tinte forti. Dirò senz'altro che bisogna preservare prima di tutto il bambino, non nel senso di costringerlo per il bene di chissà chi a stare con una copia di genitori che per amor suo si guarderà grifagna per tutto il tempo fingendo di non guardarcisi, e rendendo con questo un'altra falsa testimonianza. Nel senso di evitargli le secchiate tossiche direttamente in testa, in qualche modo e in tutti i modi. Portatelo dai nonni, dai cugini, dalle amiche, e da soli deflagrate fino a che le gaffe e i non detti decantino fino a lasciare un sedimento di cose attendibili sul vostro rapporto. Andate a scazzarvi in un'altra località, poi fate raffreddare il tutto con un periodo di lontananza, che so, ma resto dell'idea che quando escono fuori le cose, a caldo non ci può essere spazio per i compromessi, gli gne-gne, lo stillicidio cronico sotto lo stesso tetto.
(Continuo a rabbrividire per diversi elementi dall'inizio alla fine, soprattutto per il Sacramento e il cattolico)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me ci sono due fattori che coincidono e concorrono in questa questione. Uno è il fatto religioso che non permette alle donne e agli uomini di fare esperienza sessuale. E l'altro problema è che in un momento cruciale la tua donna si è sentita abbandonata.

Una persona estremamente cristiana crede realmente nell'assoluzione dei peccati. Quindi quando sbaglia va dal prete e si confessa. E la storia è finita lì. Nella norma il prete chiederà di riparare il problema ma non chiederà di scusarsi con le persone. E questo è un fatto che ha reso la religione cristiana assai impopolare.

Io credo nella buona volontà delle persone. Ma credo anche nel potere sessuale che un'altra persona può eseguire. Può essere veramente che tua donna ha cercato di terminare la storia, ma non è riuscita, perché l'altro è abile su questo fronte ed è in grado di convincerla del contrario di quello che realmente vuole.

Vedo però anche che hai smesso di credere nella tua storia. E forse a questo punto sarà necessaria una pausa. Dividetevi anche solo in forma virtuale e guardate come potete andare avanti. Oppure cambiate casa, cambiate posto, cambiate lavoro. Alcuni problemi si possono risolvere anche in questo modo e forse solo in questo modo.


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

(Poi la storia del serpente, la tentazione, la mela, la donna fragile e indotta al peccato...uscite dal linguaggio biblico...mi pare imprestato)


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2013)

Ma tu, Terminator, che cosa vuoi davvero dalla vita e da un legame sentimentale?

Te lo chiedo perchè certi matrimoni (come il tuo, per come l'hai descritto) mi sembrano poco più che dei contratti con le voci _dare_ e _avere _incolonnate accanto. Forse, prima di pensare a qualunque azione da intraprendere converebbe chiedersi *perchè*.


----------



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono due fattori che coincidono e concorrono in questa questione. Uno è il fatto religioso che non permette alle donne e agli uomini di fare esperienza sessuale. E *l'altro problema è che in un momento cruciale la tua donna si è sentita abbandonata.
> *
> Una persona estremamente cristiana crede realmente nell'assoluzione dei peccati. *Quindi quando sbaglia va dal prete e si confessa. E la storia è finita lì.* Nella norma il prete chiederà di riparare il problema ma non chiederà di scusarsi con le persone. E questo è un fatto che ha reso la religione cristiana assai impopolare.
> 
> ...



I punti in neretto......credo che tu ci abbia preso quattro su quattro........EN PLEIN!

Grazie.

Sul punto dell'abilità dell'altro (indubbia), secondo te/voi quanto devo "perderci tempo" e scervellarmi? E' un aspetto da approfondire con mia moglie o poco importa nell'economia complessiva del disastro?

Sul discorso del prete e della confessione, invece, ho già in agenda di conoscere il sacerdote con cui lei si è confidata in questo periodo. Obiettivo: un bel ceffone ben assestato perché non ha fatto niente per interrompere lo stillicidio di un matrimonio in decomposizione (se non appunto dispensare pensieri comprensivi e assoluzioni ad minchiam)


----------



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tu, Terminator, che cosa vuoi davvero dalla vita e da un legame sentimentale?
> 
> Te lo chiedo perchè certi matrimoni (come il tuo, per come l'hai descritto) mi sembrano poco più che dei contratti con le voci _dare_ e _avere _incolonnate accanto. Forse, prima di pensare a qualunque azione da intraprendere converebbe chiedersi *perchè*.



Domandona.....comunque credo in un'ultima istanza di aver voluto fino ad oggi una compagna con cui ritrovarsi ogni giorno con il sorriso, la passione fisica, la voglia di superare le difficoltà, di pensare al domani con le idee da realizzare e la soddisfazione per quelle realizzate.

Però accetto il tuo punto di vista, solo vorrei capire di più da cosa hai tratto tale visione "contrattualistica".


----------



## Zod (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> 1) Sono davvero così insensibile e incapace come Uomo a pensare che, senza amore nel senso ampio e adulto del termine, un matrimonio come il mio è destinato comunque a fallire e quindi non vale neanche la pena provarci come invece vorrebbe mia moglie?
> 
> 2) Al mio posto, puntando alla fine della relazione matrimoniale, fareste per un po’ di tempo buon viso a cattivo gioco per cercare di (far) raccogliere evidenze probatorie utili un domani in caso di conflitti giudiziari (approfittando del fatto che lei spera in una riappacificazione se non altro di facciata e che al momento io non ho in realtà “nulla in mano” per provare in modo incontestabile la condotta fedifraga)? Oppure affrontereste in tempi rapidi una pianificazione per quanto possibile condivisa della separazione, come già ventilato da parte mia, pur sapendo che ci sarà una certa resistenza dall’altra parte ad accettare il frantumarsi della realtà tanto vituperata (in nome di un idillio da baraccone) ma alla fine piacevole e comoda del nostro matrimonio?
> 
> ...


1) Le hai già dato una possibilità, e non è andata a buon fine, visto che ha continuato a frequentarlo. Direi che non merita altre chance.

2) La pianificazione condivisa è la cosa migliore, visto che comunque avete un figlio e dovrete continuare a crescerlo insieme.

3) lascerei perdere l'altro, attendi sulla riva che passi il suo cadavere, ma senza interessartene troppo. Anche lui ha una famiglia.

La separazione con figli all'inizio è brutta da affrontare, quindi valuta bene se ti senti pronto ad affrontarla, a portarla avanti e a subirne le conseguenze. Eventualmente datti tempo, eventualmente fai buon viso a cattivo gioco, prenditi anche tu le tue libertà e resta dove sei finchè non hai un piano B concreto e attivabile.


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tu, Terminator, che cosa vuoi davvero dalla vita e da un legame sentimentale?
> 
> Te lo chiedo perchè certi matrimoni (come il tuo, per come l'hai descritto) mi sembrano poco più che dei contratti con le voci _dare_ e _avere _incolonnate accanto. Forse, prima di pensare a qualunque azione da intraprendere converebbe chiedersi *perchè*.


Mi veniva in mente proprio questo...cosa significa "prima di tutto la famiglia"? Si dice tanto spesso, ma il detto e' così pieno di reputazione da trascurare lo spazio per il senso. Prima di tutto viene la relazione tra due con-sorti, con tutto il suo corteo di articolazioni, sentimentali, sessuali, cognitive ecc., e di li' immagino possa scaturire, ma come derivazione, la famiglia, la quale in caso contrario(prima la famiglia e poi il resto) rischia di diventare una ditta...
Poi continuò a vedere, e lo so che è' un mio inevitabile trip biblico, un bel po' di stereotipi...la donna fragile che viene tentata dalla mela e dal serpente, la possibile salvezza solo se l'uomo corre in suo aiuto, altrimenti "non può garantire" che potrà svincolar si dalle affascinanti spire,  la scelta col rischio ahimè penitenziale della "famiglia"...Senza contare che non credo che stiamo con i nostri partner perché sono santi e perfetti, e grazieaddio neppure noi traditi o semplicemente partner di gente imperfetta siamo in odore di santità.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Storia simile a tante altre eppure diversa: in pratica mia moglie, pur avendomi tradito (forse non completamente dal punto di vista fisico ma, come capirete dal resto del racconto, è un aspetto poco significativo) e pur ritendo l’altro “l’uomo giusto per Lei” (testuale e declinato in mille altre forme), vuole ostinatamente restare con me e tentare di “salvare il salvabile” (come qualcuno ha scritto in altri 3Ds). Dal canto mio, per i motivi che vi spiegherò, non vedo affatto una prospettiva e vorrei solo fare la scelta migliore per evitare a me (ed in prospettiva a mio figlio di 3 anni) ulteriori sofferenze.
> 
> ...


Interessante storia ora ho poco tempo ma posso se non ti offendi farti due domande ? dopo il fidanzamento durato tot anni puoi dire che vi siete sposati perchè vi amavate molto o perchè insomma è faticoso chiudere relazioni lunghe (uso faticoso per praticità ma ovvio che intendo pesante, difficile ect) ? la vostra intesa sessuale è sempre stata soddisfacente ?                                                                                                                                p.s. se ritieni di non dover rispondere comprendo ..ciao e benvenuto ( oddio magari era meglio se non eri stato costretto ad approdare qui )


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Terminator!

Tu hai una moglie due volte tentata e due volte bugiarda che ti cela lo sfacelo che combina prima, per imputarne la causa a te poi.
Lei è una donna passiva che subisce le voglie più che assecondarle ed è una donna liquida perchè prende la forma del recipiente un cui viene versata, qualunque sia il recipiente.
Le persone così nascono e vivono perennemente nell'incompletezza e nell'ingordigia latente, un po' perchè possono diventare la metà surrogata, ma più spesso anche meno -basta anche essere un decimo, talora un centesimo- di qualsisi cosa con la quale vengono casualmente in contatto, un po' perchè ciò che esse non sono lo vorrebbero diventare, e loro sono il nulla o poco meno.

Vedere ed apprezzare l'amore con costoro è una mera illusione anamorfica ed il crudele trompe l'oeil d'una porta che non conduce da nessuna parte e nessuno potrà mai varcare, tanto esse sono in realtà piatte ed inconsistenti.

Quando "il salvabile" sono persone e non cose, allora conviene buttare a mare anche l'argenteria per far stare a galla la zattera dei naufraghi.


----------



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

@Zod: grazie delle risposte puntuali e del commento sulla bruttura della separazione. Purtroppo in questo momento lo vedo come il minore dei mali

@Leda e Innominata: non capisco se volete dire che é mia moglie ad aver vissuto il matrimonio in modo burocratico (e ora si intrippa biblicamente per pulirsi sempre e comunque la coscienza) oppure se intravvedete proprio un difetto di fondo nell'impostazione della coppia

@Fiammetta: rispondo volentieri alle tue domande, tanto ormai siamo "alla foglia di fico"...

- sposarci e' stato il nostro desiderio non appena la storia si e' fatta seria (ricordi ho scritto che la famiglia tradizionale era uno dei nostri pilastri di riferimento). Siamo arrivati all'altare molto innamorati e per farlo abbiamo anche dovuto superare qualche piccolo-grande scoglio (trasferimento lavorativo, casa non ancora ultimata, mio rapporto con la famiglie d'origine) che all'epoca pareva ci avrebbe unito di più mentre a posteriori risultano essere elementi che Lei addita come le prime crepe nel muro....

- intesa sessuale soddisfacente, salvo il crollo del desiderio da parte mia all'epoca del "momento off" nel 2011 (ma pienamente recuperato subito dopo per quel che vale) e una situazione attuale dove la chimica rimane ottima quando "scatta", ma per via di quel velato distacco di cui parlavo all'inizio succede che a fronte di una volta trascinante da parte di entrambi ce ne sono almeno un paio dove devo fare io il grosso dei fuochi d'artificio e/o mi fa passare la voglia....


@Rabarbaro: devastante ma forse corretta analisi. Sembra che tu conosca la tipologia di donna, come pensi reagira' a fronte della mia richiesta di separazione?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2013)

Facendo due semplici conti, deduco che tua moglie ha avuto la prima tentazione quando vostro figlio non camminava. A parte l'incredulità che mi suscita questa situazione (figlio piccolissimo, lavoro, casa e trovare il tempo e soprattutto la testa per intrattenere relazioni è al di là delle mia possibilità umane ma esistono wonder women a sto mondo) e un po' di ribrezzo, direi che tua moglie o ha cercato di ribellarsi a un ruolo che aveva scelto, credeva scientemente, o, dopo la maternità, non riesce a vederti che come padre. Tutto quello che fa è solo crearsi zone di fantasia (non vorrai chiamare tradimento quelle cose lì?) in cui lei è un'altra e vive altro, il tradimento è della realtà e di te che sei la realtà, il tradimento è mentirti, il sesso (con l'altro, con te non so; a proposito come va?), per me, c'entra pochissimo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> ...come pensi reagira' a fronte della mia richiesta di separazione?


Come la moglie di un un uomo che non le ha voluto dare una mano quando era in difficoltà e gli chiedeva disperatamente aiuto.

Cioè come una carogna falsa e bugiarda.


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> @Zod: grazie delle risposte puntuali e del commento sulla bruttura della separazione. Purtroppo in questo momento lo vedo come il minore dei mali
> 
> @Leda e Innominata: non capisco se volete dire che é mia moglie ad aver vissuto il matrimonio in modo burocratico (e ora si intrippa biblicamente per pulirsi sempre e comunque la coscienza) oppure se intravvedete proprio un difetto di fondo nell'impostazione della coppia
> 
> ...


continuerà a rifilare la colpa a te, temo

mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo, difficile digerire il fatto che tua moglie ti abbia messo tra i piedi quel tipo: qui la sincerità (ammesso che lei sia completamente "lucida") cozza con elementari basi di rispetto verso di te, che hai la "colpa" di averla incontrata prima di lui!

non so, se pensi di riuscire a sopportare il tutto, prova, ma lei certamente deve darsi da fare, più di te...


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> @Leda e Innominata: non capisco se volete dire che é mia moglie ad aver vissuto il matrimonio in modo burocratico (e ora si intrippa biblicamente per pulirsi sempre e comunque la coscienza) oppure se intravvedete proprio un difetto di fondo nell'impostazione della coppia
> 
> @Fiammetta: rispondo volentieri alle tue domande, tanto ormai siamo "alla foglia di fico"...
> 
> - sposarci e' stato il nostro desiderio non appena la storia si e' fatta seria (ricordi ho scritto che la famiglia tradizionale era uno dei nostri pilastri di riferimento).





Brunetta ha detto:


> Facendo due semplici conti, deduco che tua moglie ha avuto la prima tentazione quando vostro figlio non camminava. A parte l'incredulità che mi suscita questa situazione (figlio piccolissimo, lavoro, casa e trovare il tempo e soprattutto la testa per intrattenere relazioni è al di là delle mia possibilità umane ma esistono wonder women a sto mondo) e un po' di ribrezzo, direi che tua moglie o ha cercato di ribellarsi a un ruolo che aveva scelto, credeva scientemente, o, dopo la maternità, non riesce a vederti che come padre. Tutto quello che fa è solo crearsi zone di fantasia (non vorrai chiamare tradimento quelle cose lì?) in cui lei è un'altra e vive altro, il tradimento è della realtà e di te che sei la realtà, il tradimento è mentirti, il sesso (con l'altro, con te non so; a proposito come va?), per me, c'entra pochissimo.


La risposta, per me, sta nelle frasi che ho evidenziato: sembra che un ruolo, che avete scelto e voluto, si sia 'mangiato' il sentimento e le vostre individualità. Magari vi ha fatto anche comodo e piacere che fosse così (c'erano diverse situazioni critiche nel passato e nel presente): volevate forse qualcosa che vi distraesse da voi stessi. Per motivi e strade diverse, sia tu sia tua moglie, ora che avete solo la famiglia tradizionale (cioè il ruolo, il guscio) scoprite che non vi basta affatto e che dovete riprendere a guardare dentro di voi, e poi a confrontarvi con l'altro su ciò che avete scoperto. 
Questo potrebbe essere l'appiglio per una ripartenza più autentica.
Tua moglie vuole più passione e trasporto, ma rifiuta questo suo lato di sè e si accetta solo se le viene proposto, così che possa limitarsi a 'rispondere' ad uno stimolo e sentirsi deresponsabilizzata (un po' di repressione sessuale a sfondo religioso c'entrerà qualcosa? Non so, la butto lì).
Tu sei disorientato, ma non si capisce tanto cos'è che vorresti, ma se per caso è far finta che voi come individui non esistiate e possiate tornare a non indagare sui vostri lati più profondi nascondendovi in un progetto di vita rispettabile, temo che il gioco non riuscirà, perchè ormai la pulce nell'orecchio c'è e prude.

Sono stata più brava a spiegarmi, ora?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2013)

*sul sacramento della penitenza.*

Terminator ti dico questo, perchè moltissimi cattolici usano il confessionale come dire: l'ho combinata poi vado a confessarmi che dio perdona.

Proprio i miei frati mi hanno detto alzando le mani al cielo quante confessioni NULLE.

Ora perchè la confessione sia valida
ci vogliono da parte del penitente queste condizioni qui:
1) Avre riconosciuto di aver peccato
2) Esserne pentiti
3) PROPOSITO di cambiare vita.

Non puoi accusare quel sacerdote che di sicuro le avrà detto:
L'adulterio è peccato, quindi se ha capito che ha sbagliato, cambi vita.

Poi la scusa mi hai trascurato non si può sentire.
Lei è stata debole alle avences di altrui.

Io fossi in te, mi separerei perchè non voglio stare con una donna che sta con me per ripiego.
Perchè non può stare con chi ama.

Il Vangelo dice...
Là  dove è il tuo cuore, là e il tuo tesoro.

Cioè capisci bene che con la bocca ti dice una cosa, ma con il cuore ne fa un'altra.

Penso che una separazione serva molto anche a due individui a chiarirsi le idee...


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, [...]


benvenuto.
ci hai provato, ma è una cosa che si fa in due e con lo stesso obiettivo in testa, senza più veli, se davvero si vuole recuperare qualcosa.
lei ha preso la sua decisione, tenersi sia il matrimonio sia la profonda comunione fisica e spirituale con la sua perfetta metà :unhappy:.
ora, appellarsi alla fede, alle tentazioni del serpente, caricarti di così tante responsabilità per una sua scelta ed aggrapparsi al benessere di vostro figlio per tenere a galla una barca piena di falle che si stanno allargando da più di due anni, mi sembra assurdo e spaventoso. 
da figlia di divorziati in guerra, vivere una situazione di facciata è pesante, se poi a fare da collante c'è tutto tranne il rispetto reciproco e il desiderio sincero di darsi una seconda (terza, nel tuo caso) possibilità, è un inferno. non che una separazione sia facile e indolore, ma a volte non restano altre opzioni. 
dopo tanto tempo e tante delusioni, hai voglia di (ri)mettere tutto in discussione e provare (ancora) a ricostruire?
perché se lei non si impegnerà sul serio,  non cambierà niente. e come minimo la prossima volta tirerà in ballo un'apparizione angelica per giustificarsi (ancora).


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Terminator ti dico questo, perchè moltissimi cattolici usano il confessionale come dire: l'ho combinata poi vado a confessarmi che dio perdona.[...]


verde mio


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> @Zod: grazie delle risposte puntuali e del commento sulla bruttura della separazione. Purtroppo in questo momento lo vedo come il minore dei mali
> 
> @Leda e Innominata: non capisco se volete dire che é mia moglie ad aver vissuto il matrimonio in modo burocratico (e ora si intrippa biblicamente per pulirsi sempre e comunque la coscienza) oppure se intravvedete proprio un difetto di fondo nell'impostazione della coppia
> 
> ...


No, nessuna delle due. Volevo solo dire che spesso "mettere davanti a tutto la famiglia" e' un controsenso, perché la famiglia dovrebbe essere una cosa che origina dalla relazione. Cambiando l'ordine, la faccenda rischia di diventare ambigua(per esempio si mente per salvare la famiglia, il che è' comunque peccato, e a essere salvati sono tutt'al piu' capra e cavoli, che è una cosa diversa) e può presentare il conto di questa ambiguità. Dire viene prima la famiglia cosa vuol dire in realtà? E famiglia che vuol dire?


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come la moglie di un un uomo che non le ha voluto dare una mano quando era in difficoltà e gli chiedeva disperatamente aiuto.
> 
> Cioè come una carogna falsa e bugiarda.


Rappresentazione strepitosa del Fariseo. Devo andare a riprendermi la Bibbia...


----------



## Terminator (11 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sono stata più brava a spiegarmi, ora?


Sei stata illuminante!

In generale ho tratto molti spunti utili da elaborare...

Nel frattempo però c'e' un aggiornamento non da poco, almeno a livello emotivo: ho appena riparlato con mia moglie e appare evidente il suo coinvolgimento sentimentale verso l'altro. Le viene da piangere al pensiero di non sentirlo più, anche se razionalmente si e mi ripete che "non ho fatto niente di male, non c'e' niente anche perche' lui ha la sua famiglia e non li lascera' mai".

Questa e' affogata proprio. 

Mi dispiace tantissimo vederla cosi, ma non so davvero cosa fare se il suo "mettere avanti la famiglia" e" solo la conservazione di quel guscio vuoto di cui avete parlato...

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho notato da vari commenti che non sarebbero chiare le mie intenzioni e che vari forumisti si sono spinti a ipotizzare un nuovo "perdono" o almeno il tentativo.

Forse allora non mi sono spiegato, ma come dice il titolo del 3D io non voglio mangiare una minestra riscaldata, anzi raffreddata per la seconda volta!

Sono disperato, abbruttito da questa situazione, ma non credo ci sia spazio per la "ripartenza autentica" descritta da Leda di fronte ad una donna che per due anni ha fantasticato (e non solo...) altre cose rispetto alla difesa e consolidamento del nostro rapporto.

Un'ultima cosa: ho visto che nel mio caso il tradimento viene interpretato da alcuni di voi in modo diverso. Si parla di "falsa testimonianza" (Innominata), "zone di fantasia" (Brunetta), "debolezza alle avances altrui" (Conte). Io penso sia di tutto un po', ma la questione e': non essendoci almeno all'evidenza una relazione conclamata e consumata, come mi muovo sul piano pratico per evitare strane derive da "carogna bugiarda"?

Grazie ancora e abbiate pazienza per l'assillo!


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Non sono d accordo sul fatto che una relazione si possa definire conclamata e consumata solo quando c e' copula, che a ben vedere e' cosa che si consumard in diversisdime circostanze, occasionali, consumistiche, goliardiche, mercenarie,,coniugali, senza avere neanche una specificita'. La cosa specifica e' che tua moglie abbia proiettato tutti i suoi desideri e le sue emozioni nel volere un altro uomo. al punto da praticare, se biblici vogliamo restare, falsa testimonianza. Insomma mettendo al posto di quello che credevi un'altra cosa, da cui eri escluso. Il fatto che fosse gia successo e' appena un altro motivo di riflessione. Anche mio marito non ha copulato con la sua ex amante, che comela tua era religiosa e come la tua si era gia in precedenza arrestata sulle soglie del peccato con un altro. Eppure parlav ano di incontro della vita, di ridare la vista ai ciechi ecc ecc.  oppure, altro esempio: un mio carissimo amico si e' recentemente separato dalla moglie sessantenne, dopo una storia clandestins e appassionata di lei con un coetaneo reso impotente da un intervento. Allora loro non hanno avuto una storia "consumata" e quindi non e' storia?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2013)

Ma che andasse a cagare.
lei.
la metà della mela.
E il prete.


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2013)

Amen.


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Amen.


Ecc si.
Sono qui perchè ti ho scelto e non posso tornare indietro.
Ti ho scelto, ma scelgo altro ogni mattina quando apro gli occhi.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> @Zod: grazie delle risposte puntuali e del commento sulla bruttura della separazione. Purtroppo in questo momento lo vedo come il minore dei mali
> 
> @Leda e Innominata: non capisco se volete dire che é mia moglie ad aver vissuto il matrimonio in modo burocratico (e ora si intrippa biblicamente per pulirsi sempre e comunque la coscienza) oppure se intravvedete proprio un difetto di fondo nell'impostazione della coppia
> 
> ...


Grazie di aver chiarito ...ipotizzo il suo amore per te è finito da un po' prima che si lasciasse sedurre da altri, ha retto il ruolo di buona moglie fintanto che tu sei stato "presente", nel periodo del tuo distacco ha ricevuto da altri quello che riteneva (giustamente) dovessi dargli tu ...da li per lei si e' aperta una strada in discesa verso una vita miseramente parallela, più fantasticata immagino che vissuta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> I punti in neretto......credo che tu ci abbia preso quattro su quattro........EN PLEIN!
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> ...


Non perdere tempo andare dritto alla sorgente del problema e risolverlo nei limiti del buon senso ... senza però abbassarti al livello del nemico. Il tocco di qualità sta nel fargli notare che sai e "potresti", ma non lo fai, appunto perché sei meglio.

Il prete non c'entra con la storia (spero) e fa il suo lavoro come gli è stato insegnato. La tua non è una guerra religiosa, ma una storia a fondo sessuale andata male. I fattori sono tanti e anche le colpe, ma è anche vero che hai il diritto e dovere a salvaguardare l'integrità della tua famiglia. E' quel che si giura davanti ai testimoni. Di essersi fedele e seguisi l'uno l'altro senza venirsi meno di stima, e rimanere saldi nel bene e nel male.

L'incazzatura ci sta, ma non la guerra. La famiglia deve essere un team che collabora quando c'è da risolvere un problema. Quindi va bene far vedere bene che i denti sono affilati e un altro passo ed è finita, perché c'è chi non comprende segnali più sottili, oppure gli piacciono pure i giochetti da adrenalina.

Dagli l'adrenalina, ma frena la manaccia


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo sul fatto che una relazione si possa definire conclamata e consumata solo quando c e' copula, che a ben vedere e' cosa che si consumard in diversisdime circostanze, occasionali, consumistiche, goliardiche, mercenarie,,coniugali, senza avere neanche una specificita'. La cosa specifica e' che tua moglie abbia proiettato tutti i suoi desideri e le sue emozioni nel volere un altro uomo. al punto da praticare, se biblici vogliamo restare, falsa testimonianza. Insomma mettendo al posto di quello che credevi un'altra cosa, da cui eri escluso. Il fatto che fosse gia successo e' appena un altro motivo di riflessione. Anche mio marito non ha copulato con la sua ex amante, che comela tua era religiosa e come la tua si era gia in precedenza arrestata sulle soglie del peccato con un altro. Eppure parlav ano di incontro della vita, di ridare la vista ai ciechi ecc ecc.  oppure, altro esempio: un mio carissimo amico si e' recentemente separato dalla moglie sessantenne, dopo una storia clandestins e appassionata di lei con un coetaneo reso impotente da un intervento. Allora loro non hanno avuto una storia "consumata" e quindi non e' storia?


Ma infatti Inno alla mina!
Per esempio se mia moglie se fa na ciavadina extra e mi dice è stata na roba così en passant, un capriccio, e di quel tomo là non me ne frega niente...non mi preoccupo...

Ma se sospirando mi dice sono innamorata di un altro...
Le cose cambiano perchè tu hai in casa un corpo. Ma la mente e il cuore sono altrove.

Poi io mi sono sentito tradito nell'accezione forumistica quando nel 2001 se ne uscì con la sua bella frase no?
Ma che cosa credi? Avevo già deciso di lasciarti.

E questa risposta datami in un momento che ero in serie difficoltà a causa di casini con la mia famiglia di origine, mi diedero quel pugno sullo stomaco da dirmi...

Donna sappilo pitosto de domandarte ancora una volta una man a ti, mi me tajo le canne della gola.

Ma bada a te che non ti capiti mai di aver tu bisogno di me...

Lei fece ll'orgogliona.

Ma poi con la tegola del 2010...oh santa patata pelosetta...se è rinsavita...oh...

Ma io so che se ho un problema: non posso contare su di lei.

Perchè ciò si rovina il suo tran tran no?

Ma appunto io cerco sempre strategie alternative...


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2013)

*da come scrivi*

parrebbe che tua moglie stia con te solo perché 'altra metà della mela'  non la vuole.
altro che famiglia tradizionale.


----------



## Daniele (12 Agosto 2013)

Carissimo, lui è un uomo pubblico, (fascia tricolore) rovinagli la carriera politica, in poche parole vai da lui quando è in carica, inzia a fargli un pippone sul come si è trombato tua moglie in pubblico ed aspetta...sarà ineleggibile e sarà una persona scomoda e come tutti i politici, non sa fare un cazzo se non vivere alle spalle della gente, quindi perderebbe anche il benessere. Rovinagli la facciata, hai tu il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Un'ultima cosa: ho visto che nel mio caso il tradimento viene interpretato da alcuni di voi in modo diverso. Si parla di "falsa testimonianza" (Innominata), "zone di fantasia" (Brunetta), "debolezza alle avances altrui" (Conte). Io penso sia di tutto un po', ma la questione e': non essendoci almeno all'evidenza una relazione conclamata e consumata, come mi muovo sul piano pratico per evitare strane derive da "carogna bugiarda"?
> 
> Grazie ancora e abbiate pazienza per l'assillo!




Oggi il tradimento viene valutato in maniera diversa e allargata. 
Un legale ti informerà bene su questo, comunque posso già dirti che poco importa l'aspetto di relazione "consumata". Ciò che conta è che ci sia stata una relazione con un altro uomo che abbia violato il dovere di fedeltà inteso come il venir meno all'impegno di fiducia reciproca e di dedizione fisica e/o spirituale fra i coniugi.   
Relazione che implica il mancato rispetto di tua moglie per te e di conseguenza l'aver leso la tua dignità di marito.
E' ovvio però che qualche elemento tangibile a sostegno di ciò tu lo debba avere, non so se tua moglie è tipo da negare l'accaduto...e, siccome non è il caso di fidarsi ora, procurati una qualche prova materiale.
Anche qui l'avvocato saprà consigliarti, puoi recarti da qualcuno per informarti e questo non vuol dire redigere subito l'atto di separazione.
Il mio consiglio è di darti tempo per non farti travolgere dall'emotività che ti spinge da quella parte. 
Qualche mese in più non ti cambia nulla e potresti anche vedere le cose in un'altra prospettiva, o meglio, tua moglie potrebbe diventare tua "alleata" e tua "complice" in senso buono per cambiare lo scenario.
Capisco che questo pensiero sia oltremodo azzardato, ma un matrimonio si merita comunque tutti i tentativi possibili ed impossibili...
Un grande in bocca al lupo! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Mi stupite un po' tutti. Quattro mail in due anni sono un tradimento che corrisponde a un venir meno del sostegno coniugale?! Terminator può benissimo separarsi, come tutti, perché si è reso conto di non provare più fiducia>rispetto>amore per la moglie a seguito di una delusione che lei ha causato rivelandosi diversa da come lui credeva, ovvero una donna superficiale con una tendenza, adolescenziale, a perdere saltuariamente il contatto con la realtà. Dire che è una traditrice incallita mi sembra ridicolo. Hanno un bambino che ha i suoi diritti e che non permettono una chiusura totale. Il mantenimento al figlio è dovuto, la moglie lavora, non capisco tutto questo bisogno di provare alcunché. Terminator vai dall'avvocato e fai mandare la raccomandata.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupite un po' tutti. Quattro mail in due anni sono un tradimento che corrisponde a un venir meno del sostegno coniugale?! Terminator può benissimo separarsi, come tutti, perché si è reso conto di non provare più fiducia>rispetto>amore per la moglie a seguito di una delusione che lei ha causato rivelandosi diversa da come lui credeva, ovvero una donna superficiale con una tendenza, adolescenziale, a perdere saltuariamente il contatto con la realtà. Dire che è una traditrice incallita mi sembra ridicolo. Hanno un bambino che ha i suoi diritti e che non permettono una chiusura totale. Il mantenimento al figlio è dovuto, la moglie lavora, non capisco tutto questo bisogno di provare alcunché. Terminator vai dall'avvocato e fai mandare la raccomandata.



Cara Brunetta,

credo, che non siano quei pochi scambi ... 

ma proprio il fatto, che la moglie considera l'altra persona la sua metà,
il prescelto, non è il marito ... la moglie piange dietro ad una vita, che non può vivere. 

caspita, se questo non è pesante ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> 
> credo, che non siano quei pochi scambi ...
> 
> ...


Già definire un'altra persona, con la quale si sono avuti scarsi scambi, l'altra metà a me fa pensare a frasi di chi vuole avere un sogno da vivere. Avere bisogno di un sogno significa non accettazione della realtà (lei dovrebbe indagare sulla sua idea di matrimonio e di maternità) e una separazione farebbe bene a entrambi. Non vedo la ragione di una lapidazione.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già definire un'altra persona, con la quale si sono avuti scarsi scambi, l'altra metà a me fa pensare a frasi di chi vuole avere un sogno da vivere. Avere bisogno di un sogno significa non accettazione della realtà (lei dovrebbe indagare sulla sua idea di matrimonio e di maternità) e una separazione farebbe bene a entrambi. Non vedo la ragione di una lapidazione.


Ciao Brunetta,

NO NO NO NO ... che lapidazione!!!

Ma infatti, mi sembra di averlo scritto molto prima, 
che si faccia aiutare, per capire ... qui vi è una fuga da qualcosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> NO NO NO NO ... che lapidazione!!!
> 
> ...


Leggi le risposte: alcune sono da lapidazione. Lui sembra il marito di quella utente che poi aveva mandato tutti a quel paese, era Anna Karenina mi sembra.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi le risposte: alcune sono da lapidazione. Lui sembra il marito di quella utente che poi aveva mandato tutti a quel paese, era Anna Karenina mi sembra.



Ciao ...

 ... mi hai beccata in pieno ... fico! ... 

:rotfl:

ho smesso di leggere in effetti ... scusate tanto! 
ma ... fiutavo proprio ciò ... 

:up: 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> ... mi hai beccata in pieno ... fico! ...
> 
> ...


Non volevo dire che era un fake! Dicevo che è un caso simile e speculare ma AK aveva ricevuto molta solidarietà.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che era un fake! Dicevo che è un caso simile e speculare ma AK aveva ricevuto molta solidarietà.



Ciao Brunetta,

ti avevo capita bene. 
e avevo fiutato, appunto ciò. 
niente fake ... non mi è proprio passato per la mente. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

fake mi pare un dolcetto: posso avere un fake ai mirtilli?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fake mi pare un dolcetto: posso avere un fake ai mirtilli?


Credo che avrebbe poco sapore :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mantenimento al figlio è dovuto, la moglie lavora, non capisco tutto questo bisogno di provare alcunché. Terminator vai dall'avvocato e fai mandare la raccomandata.


Deve provare il tutto perchè è uomo e le donne traditrici scoperte solitamente sono grandi puttane quanto scoprono che è tutto finito, si appellano a tutto pur di avere dei soldi che non gli spettano, puttane ed oltretutto parassite, utilizzano il benessere dei figli solo per il loro e questo è inaccettabile.
Un uomo saggio vede bene come va la vita in italia e deve per forza adeguarsi al cattivo gioco di queste donne, in quanto non poche volte l'uomo finisce ad avere una vita di merda per colpa di una donna colpevole.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che avrebbe poco sapore :carneval:


meglio alla vaniglia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già definire un'altra persona, con la quale si sono avuti scarsi scambi, l'altra metà a me fa pensare a frasi di chi vuole avere un sogno da vivere. Avere bisogno di un sogno significa non accettazione della realtà (lei dovrebbe indagare sulla sua idea di matrimonio e di maternità) e una separazione farebbe bene a entrambi. Non vedo la ragione di una lapidazione.


quoto


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2013)

*terminator*

Non c'è nulla da salvare,se non la tua dignità!tua moglie è estremamente scorretta!E con il cavolo che è stato tutto semiplatonico...che significa poi?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio alla vaniglia?


Con l'aiuto di uno shampoo potrei immaginare meglio il sapore:mrgreen:.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupite un po' tutti. Quattro mail in due anni sono un tradimento che corrisponde a un venir meno del sostegno coniugale?! Terminator può benissimo separarsi, come tutti, perché si è reso conto di non provare più fiducia>rispetto>amore per la moglie a seguito di una delusione che lei ha causato rivelandosi diversa da come lui credeva, ovvero una donna superficiale con una tendenza, adolescenziale, a perdere saltuariamente il contatto con la realtà. *Dire che è una traditrice incallita mi sembra ridicolo. Hanno un bambino che ha i suoi diritti e che non permettono una chiusura totale. Il mantenimento al figlio è dovuto, la moglie lavora, non capisco tutto questo bisogno di provare alcunché. Terminator vai dall'avvocato e fai mandare la raccomandata.*


Mi sembra la cosa più sensata da fare.


----------



## Anais (12 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Deve provare il tutto perchè è uomo e le donne traditrici scoperte solitamente sono grandi puttane quanto scoprono che è tutto finito, si appellano a tutto pur di avere dei soldi che non gli spettano, puttane ed oltretutto parassite, utilizzano il benessere dei figli solo per il loro e questo è inaccettabile.
> Un uomo saggio vede bene come va la vita in italia e deve per forza adeguarsi al cattivo gioco di queste donne, in quanto non poche volte l'uomo finisce ad avere una vita di merda per colpa di una donna colpevole.


Ma non dir cazzate va'.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi le risposte: alcune sono da lapidazione. Lui sembra il marito di quella utente che poi aveva mandato tutti a quel paese, era Anna Karenina mi sembra.


se ricordo bene, il marito di AK sapeva fin dall'inizio e sopportava digrignando i denti con la speranza che la relazione extra della moglie finisse prima della sua pazienza. mentre la moglie di Terminator gli ha chiesto di tenere duro solo dopo essere stata scoperta per l'ennesima volta.
e più che una lapidazione, nei post di questo 3d vedo amarezza per una persona che non solo evita di assumersi le proprie responsabilità di fronte all'evidenza, ma che chiede ad un'altra di farle da ripiego. il peggio che le è stato augurato credo che sia una separazione civile.

edit: ok, poi c'è daniele :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (12 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> edit: ok, poi c'è daniele :unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, il marito di AK sapeva fin dall'inizio e sopportava digrignando i denti con la speranza che la relazione extra della moglie finisse prima della sua pazienza. mentre la moglie di Terminator gli ha chiesto di tenere duro solo dopo essere stata scoperta per l'ennesima volta.
> e più che una lapidazione, nei post di questo 3d vedo amarezza per una persona che non solo evita di assumersi le proprie responsabilità di fronte all'evidenza, ma che chiede ad un'altra di farle da ripiego. il peggio che le è stato augurato credo che sia una separazione civile.
> 
> edit: ok, poi c'è daniele :unhappy:


Daniele è extra. Intendevo che tutti hanno dato un giudizio pessimo e lapidario su una donna che ha fatto poco mentre altre (e altri) che tradiscono come scelta di vita non ricevono lo stesso trattamento. Anche con AK non si è stati tutti leggerini ma, se ricordo bene, era ben convinta di essere nel giusto.


----------



## Tebe (12 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, il marito di AK sapeva fin dall'inizio e sopportava digrignando i denti con la speranza che la relazione extra della moglie finisse prima della sua pazienza. mentre la moglie di Terminator gli ha chiesto di tenere duro solo dopo essere stata scoperta per l'ennesima volta.
> e più che una lapidazione, nei post di questo 3d vedo amarezza per una persona che non solo evita di assumersi le proprie responsabilità di fronte all'evidenza, ma che chiede ad un'altra di farle da ripiego. il peggio che le è stato augurato credo che sia una separazione civile.
> 
> *edit: ok, poi c'è daniele* :unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Daniele è extra. Intendevo che tutti hanno dato un giudizio pessimo e lapidario su una donna che ha fatto poco mentre altre (e altri) che tradiscono come scelta di vita non ricevono lo stesso trattamento. Anche con AK non si è stati tutti leggerini ma, se ricordo bene, era ben convinta di essere nel giusto.


Ma infatti AK ne ha prese di badilate in faccia, qui sopra. Che poi fosse convinta è stato uno stimolo per qualcuna a dargliene ancora di più. Poi, vabbè, che la moglie di Terminator abbia o non abbia fatto cose non lo sappiamo, che però vada dicendo al marito che rimane con lui anche perchè, dopotutto, la sua vera anima gemella non lascierà mai la famiglia è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Daniele è extra. Intendevo che tutti hanno dato un giudizio pessimo e lapidario su una donna che ha fatto poco mentre altre (e altri) che tradiscono come scelta di vita non ricevono lo stesso trattamento. Anche con AK non si è stati tutti leggerini ma, se ricordo bene, era ben convinta di essere nel giusto.


Io sono stata una di quelle che non ci é andata leggera, ma perché portava delle motivazioni irrisorie a sostgno del fatto di essere una buona madre.
La moglie di Terminator: da come viene raccontata non dimostra carattere e convinzione, probabilmente dee fare un po' di strada in questo senso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

ma era quella che ha scatenato la guerra del latte?
che storia


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono stata una di quelle che non ci é andata leggera, ma *perché portava delle motivazioni irrisorie a sostgno del fatto di essere una buona madre.*
> La moglie di Terminator: da come viene raccontata non dimostra carattere e convinzione, probabilmente dee fare un po' di strada in questo senso.


Ma tu lì andasti in botta con la storia dell'allattamento al seno, e pagine e pagine e pagine di interessantissimi post sull'argomento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lì andasti in botta con la storia dell'allattamento al seno, e pagine e pagine e pagine di interessantissimi post sull'argomento.


Esattamente. Andai in botta. Quella sosteneva che pur pensando al tizio che amava perdutamente, avendo allattato per due anni e più la/le figlie non c'era nulla da eccepire: il che era una cazzata talmente palese che non si poteva leggere.
Per chiarire: io la ritenevo una buonissima madre, ma non per l'allattamento al seno.


----------



## Terminator (13 Agosto 2013)

Lo so che vi sembrera' un po' esagerato, ma grazie al dibattito forumistico credo di aver colto aspetti di me e mia moglie che difficilmente sarei riuscito a individuare "dal di dentro", anche dopo mesi di elaborazione interiore o di dialogo con l'altra persona.

Pensavo avrei trovato supporto solo in qualche sferzata di Daniele o solidarieta' da altri uomini che hanno passato le mie stesse (s)venture, invece.....

Ho apprezzato molto, anche sul piano pratico, quello che ha scritto Diletta. In cuor mio sento fortissimo il tradimento,  ma temevo che formalmente servisse per forza la copula comprovata o confessata.

In aggiunta ho trovato molto altro: 

- come detto da Brunetta e da Sienne (che ha centrato il punto con la frase "piange dietro una vita che non puo' vivere"), la mia lacerazione non deriva dai messaggi scambiati con il tizio (quattro ne ho scoperti ma come dicevo chissa' quanti altri ce ne saranno) e nemmeno dagli incontri clandestini se mai avvenuti. Io sto realizzando sempre di più in questi ultimi giorni che, effettivamente, mia moglie si era creata un universo tutto suo, fatto, da un lato, dalla "ditta" o "contratto" con me (anche oggi la dovevate sentire come pianificava al meglio il rientro dopo le vacanze senza minimamente preoccuparsi della tempesta in corso....) e dall'altro dal sentimento e dalla "comunione spirituale" con quell'altro (poco importa evidentemente che egli sia solo un puttaniere seriale, a mia moglie e' bastato fantasticare di aver trovato il proprio completamento).

- l'aspetto più triste ed inquietante consiste nel fatto che, come ogni traditrice, mia moglie insiste nel (far) credere che nonostante tutto la distrazione con l'altro sia una sciocchezza, un'evasione passeggera ed innocua. Nel suo caso credo cio' dipenda in parte dal discorso cattolico, con assoluzione lava-coscienze, ed in parte da una ormai innegabile dissociazione dalla realtà per cui lei e' "convinta" che intrattenere una corrispondenza in remoto e magari vedersi con il tizio (ipotizzo) una volta ogni x mesi per un fugace scambio di effusioni in qualche parcheggio lontano da occhi indiscreti siano comportamenti non cosi gravi...... 

Ahhhhhhhh che sconforto trovarsi di fronte ad una visione cosi "liquida" e "debole" della propria moglie.

Forse e' vero che lei andrebbe aiutata in quanto probabilmente la crisi di due anni fa ha fatto emergere delle problematiche "ancestrali" con cui prima o poi avremmo dovuto comunque fare i conti.

Ma qui, purtroppo, arrivo io con i miei limiti e la mia consapevolezza di non avere una natura da soldato dell' "esercito della salvezza"...

In ultima istanza io penso, come molti di voi, che in una coppia adulta il lavoro/sforzo più grande dovrebbe farlo la persona che ha sbagliato e non chi subisce impotente le conseguenze dell'errore.

Qui invece siamo al punto che io dovrei accettare la presenza incombente dell'altro, salvo riuscire nel tempo a riconnettere mia moglie con il nostro matrimonio come luogo non solo dei doveri e del quotidiano ma anche di inebriante fuga dall'opprimente mondo esterno.

E se non ci dovessi riuscire? Faccio il ripiego a vita? Devo stare con l'ansia che se un giorno vedo mia moglie che si prepara per andare al lavoro più carina del solito, allora forse si vede con chissà chi?

Cari confessori telematici....la mia risposta, anche se soffertissima, continua ad essere NO.

Voglio dare a me stesso e a mio figlio la possibilita' di sentirsi amati non solo "per facciata".

Grazie a tutti
T.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2013)

Terminator (2 mi sembra di capire :mexican sei un uomo. Sei triste per quello che è successo ma non sei un uomo triste e non puoi accettare un matrimonio triste. Segui te stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Lo so che vi sembrera' un po' esagerato, ma grazie al dibattito forumistico credo di aver colto aspetti di me e mia moglie che difficilmente sarei riuscito a individuare "dal di dentro", anche dopo mesi di elaborazione interiore o di dialogo con l'altra persona.
> 
> Pensavo avrei trovato supporto solo in qualche sferzata di Daniele o solidarieta' da altri uomini che hanno passato le mie stesse (s)venture, invece.....
> 
> ...


Senti se per lei fossero davvero cazzate
E tu la cosa importante

Vi avrebbe rinunciato volentieri no?

E invece persiste...

Ma ricorda bene o male anche separarsi da lei è una tua vittoria di Pirro.

Perchè in reltà vorremmo indietro nostra moglie.

Ma a quanto pare: non esiste più.


----------



## beatl (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se per lei fossero davvero cazzate
> E tu la cosa importante
> 
> Vi avrebbe rinunciato volentieri no?
> ...


E' questo il problema ... bravo Conte.
Il tradito ne esce sempre e comunque con le ossa a pezzi.. per un verso o per l'altro...
A causa della grande presa per il culo che ha dovuto subire, cioè il credere di poter riporre fiducia ed aver ricevuto, in cambio, menzogne. A causa del fatto che colei/colui che si ha al proprio fianco e col quale si vuole passare la vita non esite... però tu ce l'hai li davanti, accidenti, ed in fondo non è vero che non esite.. è li ma non è come credevi fosse.. o non lo è stato per un periodo.
E questo genera tristezza, rabbia, malessere, ansia...
Bah.. scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Lo so che vi sembrera' un po' esagerato, ma grazie al dibattito forumistico credo di aver colto aspetti di me e mia moglie che difficilmente sarei riuscito a individuare "dal di dentro", anche dopo mesi di elaborazione interiore o di dialogo con l'altra persona.
> 
> Pensavo avrei trovato supporto solo in qualche sferzata di Daniele o solidarieta' da altri uomini che hanno passato le mie stesse (s)venture, invece.....
> 
> ...


Non mi sono ancora espressa:
In effetti, da come scrivi, tu non sei fatto per stare in coppia. 
Tu, che appari come il paladino della coppia, sei del tutto inadatto a gestirla nei momenti di crisi.
Non hai dato la possibilità alla peccatrice di rimotivarsi, deve fare tutta la fatica da sola. Fiat.
Anche per me faresti bene a separarti.

Edit: lascia fuori il figlio, non usarlo come alibi. Questa cosa di dargli la possibilità di essere amato non come facciata mi ha fatto torcere le budella.
Separati.


----------



## Nicole (13 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Storia simile a tante altre eppure diversa: in pratica mia moglie, pur avendomi tradito (forse non completamente dal punto di vista fisico ma, come capirete dal resto del racconto, è un aspetto poco significativo) e pur ritendo l’altro “l’uomo giusto per Lei” (testuale e declinato in mille altre forme), vuole ostinatamente restare con me e tentare di “salvare il salvabile” (come qualcuno ha scritto in altri 3Ds). Dal canto mio, per i motivi che vi spiegherò, non vedo affatto una prospettiva e vorrei solo fare la scelta migliore per evitare a me (ed in prospettiva a mio figlio di 3 anni) ulteriori sofferenze.
> 
> ...



Veramente non ti fai nessun altro tipo di domande? Tua moglie ha cercato una via di fuga dal rapporto presumibilmente più virtuale che altro, capire il perchè non ti interessa? Ti ama ancora o no? Non ti ha tradito, e credimi non c'entra nulla il non avere tempo, puoi tradire quando ne hai voglia se lo vuoi, quindi ha gestito quello che prova per quell'uomo, probabilmente anche per rispetto tuo, e tu non ti chiedi perchè prova quelle cose per l'altro? Non dico per darti delle colpe, magari interrogarti un po' sulle tue responsabilità ti farebbe pure bene, ma almeno per capire una donna che in fin dei conti probabilmente è stata travolta pure lei da un sentimenti (o da una illusione) per un altro e ti chiede pure di starle vicino e non ti ha comunque tradito?? Quella "svergognata" "carogna" "maledetta" "fedifraga" non ci credeva come ci credevi tu? Non l'hai forse tradita pure tu essendo assente nel momento forse più delicato della sua vita? E che c'entra l'amore per il figlio????? Metti in discussione anche l'amore che prova per vostro figlio???? Ma chi ti credi di essere? Va bene ferito e incazzato, ma tu stai ergendoti a giudice morale ... e per me sei tu che non sei molto adatto al rapporto di coppia se difronte a questa "crisi" arriva a dire e pensare certe cose ... scusa la sincerità


----------



## Daniele (13 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sono ancora espressa:
> In effetti, da come scrivi, tu non sei fatto per stare in coppia.
> Tu, che appari come il paladino della coppia, sei del tutto inadatto a gestirla nei momenti di crisi.
> Non hai dato la possibilità alla peccatrice di rimotivarsi, deve fare tutta la fatica da sola. Fiat.
> ...


Chiara, una moglie traditrice la prima volta può essere perdonata, la seconda volta va menata a sangue e senza pietà, perchè sapeva quello che faceva e mi spiace, nessun marito o moglie devono aiutare il povero traditore che vuole redimersi, il drogatello del cazzo ce la deve fare da solo o da sola o far perire la famiglia sotto la sua piena responsabilità.
Poi dipende dai punti di vista, ma sono sempre convinto che il tradito non debba più niente al traditore, solo quest'ultimo deve sbattersi all'infinito.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, una moglie traditrice la prima volta può essere perdonata, la seconda volta va menata a sangue e senza pietà, perchè sapeva quello che faceva e mi spiace, nessun marito o moglie devono aiutare il povero traditore che vuole redimersi, il drogatello del cazzo ce la deve fare da solo o da sola o far perire la famiglia sotto la sua piena responsabilità.
> Poi dipende dai punti di vista, ma sono sempre convinto che il tradito non debba più niente al traditore, solo quest'ultimo deve sbattersi all'infinito.


Menata a sangue?e cazzo dai,basta lasciarla daniele....!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Menata a sangue?e cazzo dai,basta lasciarla daniele....!


Sai che c'è? Io farei moderatore Daniele.


----------



## beatl (13 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, una moglie traditrice la prima volta può essere perdonata, la seconda volta va menata a sangue e senza pietà, perchè sapeva quello che faceva e mi spiace, nessun marito o moglie devono aiutare il povero traditore che vuole redimersi, il drogatello del cazzo ce la deve fare da solo o da sola o far perire la famiglia sotto la sua piena responsabilità.
> Poi dipende dai punti di vista, ma sono sempre convinto che il tradito non debba più niente al traditore, solo quest'ultimo deve sbattersi all'infinito.


Purtroppo però molto mlto spesso avviene il contrario.. il tradito vive pene dell'inferno.. ed il traditore è la parte "forte", che paradossalmente tiene le redini del gioco .. mentre dovrebbe essere il contrario. Con questo non voglio dire che il traditore possa stare male.. ma secondo me le sue sofferenze non si avvicinano lontanamente a quelle di chi viene tradito.


----------



## Nicole (13 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo però molto mlto spesso avviene il contrario.. il tradito vive pene dell'inferno.. ed il traditore è la parte "forte", che paradossalmente tiene le redini del gioco .. mentre dovrebbe essere il contrario. Con questo non voglio dire che il traditore possa stare male.. ma secondo me le sue sofferenze non si avvicinano lontanamente a quelle di chi viene tradito.


mah, io sono stata tradita, più di una volta, e non ho sofferto più di tanto ... è stato più male lui probabilmente quella volta che mi ha tradito con la sua ex perchè è andato, credo, in tilt ... mi sono sentita invece crollare il mondo addosso per altre cose, ad esempio il rapporto che ha quest'uomo con questa donna io non potrei tollerarlo, mi ucciderebbe ...


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

Mi fate un riassunto?


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fate un riassunto?


Ciao

in poche parole ... lo ha espresso col titolo del thread ... 
la pillola è troppo amara ... la moglie desidera l'altro, ma non può.
perché l'altro è sposato. poi questioni di religione (lei è molto cattolica).

A lui non va così ... 

A posto così?

sienne


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fate un riassunto?


stanno insieme da tot anni,con figlio.   lui preso dalla carriera,lei che si sente sola.

lei che ha una prima storiella,ma non si capisce se abbia consumato o meno

poi ne ha una seconda e anche qui non si capisce fino a che punto si è spinta.

Lui che scopre la tresca e si domanda se cacciarla a pedate o meno.

alcuni che dicono che sta esagerando nella reazioni,altri che no.

varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in poche parole ... lo ha espresso col titolo del thread ...
> la pillola è troppo amara ... la moglie desidera l'altro, ma non può.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> stanno insieme da tot anni,con figlio.   lui preso dalla carriera,lei che si sente sola.
> 
> lei che ha una prima storiella,ma non si capisce se abbia consumato o meno
> 
> ...



vabbè siamo alle solite insomma


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2013)

Normale amministrazione da tradinet,sorellina.

anzi,data la stagione,mi pare ci siano persino poche storie nuove.....


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Normale amministrazione da tradinet,sorellina.
> 
> anzi,data la stagione,mi pare ci siano persino poche storie nuove.....


aspetta la fine dell'estate e vedrai


----------



## Leda (13 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspetta la fine dell'estate e vedrai


E' quel che ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' quel che ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspetta la fine dell'estate e vedrai


Eserciti di tradite invaderanno il forum desiderose di vendetta e consolazione...e noi saremo qua...sempre pronti al sacrificio per il prossimo ... anzi la prossima...


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *in poche parole ... lo ha espresso col titolo del thread *...
> la pillola è troppo amara ... la moglie desidera l'altro, ma non può.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Eserciti di tradite invaderanno il forum desiderose di vendetta e consolazione...e noi saremo qua...*sempre pronti al sacrificio per il prossimo ... anzi la prossima*...



paraculo :mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (14 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> ........
> 1) Sono davvero così insensibile e incapace come Uomo a pensare che, senza amore nel senso ampio e adulto del termine, un matrimonio come il mio è destinato comunque a fallire e quindi non vale neanche la pena provarci come invece vorrebbe mia moglie?
> 
> 2) Al mio posto, puntando alla fine della relazione matrimoniale, fareste per un po’ di tempo buon viso a cattivo gioco per cercare di (far) raccogliere evidenze probatorie *utili un domani in caso di conflitti giudiziari (approfittando del fatto che lei spera in una riappacificazione se non altro di facciata e che al momento io non ho in realtà “nulla in mano” per provare in modo incontestabile la condotta fedifraga*)? Oppure affrontereste in tempi rapidi una pianificazione per quanto possibile condivisa della separazione, come già ventilato da parte mia, pur sapendo che ci sarà una certa resistenza dall’altra parte ad accettare il frantumarsi della realtà tanto vituperata (in nome di un idillio da baraccone) ma alla fine piacevole e comoda del nostro matrimonio?
> ...


Per come la vedo io sei ancora innamorato di tua moglie ma non e' piu' la persona che pensavi di conoscere.
In passato, il dubbio che mi sono portato anch'io dietro per tanto tempo e' stato _se la donna che mi aveva tradito e poi lasciato fosse realmente quella che pensavo di conoscere_ _o se fosse tutta una recita_.

Per risponderti : 

1) Sono daccordo con te che non vale piu' la pena di provarci.
    Due anni di menzogne sono tanti. 
Ha continuato imperterrrita a prenderti per il culo nonostante le promesse fatte !
    Quanto vale ora la sua parola ?? Meno di niente......ormai e' una bugiarda cronica...
    C'e' stato un primo amante, poi un secondo, ce ne sara' poi un terzo.
    Questa donna non cerca di risolvere con te i problemi, ma cerca altrove, trovando piu' facile rifugiarsi su altre persone !
2) Forse sbaglio ma da quello che so' in un tribunale, le uniche prove valide sono quelle di un investigatore privato con tanto di licenza. 
    Le prove ricavate con "il fai da te' " sono invece considerate "violazione della privacy" e quindi sarebbero usate contro di te e non a favore.
3) Approcio con il fedifrago rovina-famiglie ? Penso pessima idea.... 
    Non faresti che rafforzare il loro rapporto (semi-clandestino).
    Poi se tua moglie deve tornare da te non deve essere certo perche' gli hai tolto l'amante da sotto i denti...
    ma deve essere lei convinta della scelta di tornare da te....

 La punizione piu' grande per lei sarebbe quella di lasciarla nelle braccia del fedifrago in questione (per poi tornare con la coda tra le gambe).
L'altro vedendola svincolata da legame affettivo avrebbe paura di ritrovarsela sotto casa tutti i giorni.
Non credo che il "fedifrago in fascia tricolore" comprometterebbe la sua carriera lavorativa e la sua tranquillita' familiare per creare uno scandalo.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> L'altro vedendola svincolata da legame affettivo avrebbe paura di ritrovarsela sotto casa tutti i giorni.
> Non credo che il "fedifrago in fascia tricolore" comprometterebbe la sua carriera lavorativa e la sua tranquillita' familiare per creare uno scandalo.


In effetti il mondo delle fasce tricolori italiane è pieno di uomini che si sono dimessi a seguito di scandali sessuali. 

S*B (non sta per Silvio Berlusconi)


----------



## devastata (15 Agosto 2013)

Buon ferragosto a tutti i traditi del mondo, chissenefrega, in fondo le corna non si vedono ne si sentono, non pesano, possiamo ricambiare l'omaggio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Buon ferragosto a tutti i traditi del mondo, chissenefrega, in fondo le corna non si vedono ne si sentono, non pesano, possiamo ricambiare l'omaggio.


:nuke::carneval:


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Buon ferragosto a tutti i traditi del mondo, chissenefrega, in fondo le corna non si vedono ne si sentono, non pesano, possiamo ricambiare l'omaggio.


Buon ferragosto anche a te, e se qualcuno ti ha pugnalato alla schiena estrai il pugnale, non spingerlo più a fondo e non rigirarlo nella ferita, nel senso...non farti più male da sola di quanto te ne possa aver fatto l'altrui egoismo.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Agosto 2013)

Mi associo agli auguri. Sentitamente


----------



## Terminator (17 Agosto 2013)

*La pillola e' sempre più amara....*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, il marito di AK sapeva fin dall'inizio e sopportava digrignando i denti con la speranza che la relazione extra della moglie finisse prima della sua pazienza. mentre la moglie di Terminator gli ha chiesto di tenere duro solo dopo essere stata scoperta per l'ennesima volta.
> e più che una lapidazione, nei post di questo 3d vedo amarezza per una persona che non solo evita di assumersi le proprie responsabilità di fronte all'evidenza, ma che chiede ad un'altra di farle da ripiego. il peggio che le è stato augurato credo che sia una separazione civile.
> 
> edit: ok, poi c'è daniele :unhappy:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti se per lei fossero davvero cazzate
> E tu la cosa importante
> 
> Vi avrebbe rinunciato volentieri no?
> ...





beatl ha detto:


> E' questo il problema ... bravo Conte.
> Il tradito ne esce sempre e comunque con le ossa a pezzi.. per un verso o per l'altro...
> A causa della grande presa per il culo che ha dovuto subire, cioè il credere di poter riporre fiducia ed aver ricevuto, in cambio, menzogne. A causa del fatto che colei/colui che si ha al proprio fianco e col quale si vuole passare la vita non esite... però tu ce l'hai li davanti, accidenti, ed in fondo non è vero che non esite.. è li ma non è come credevi fosse.. o non lo è stato per un periodo.
> E questo genera tristezza, rabbia, malessere, ansia...
> Bah.. scusate lo sfogo


Riparto da questi post.....perché sono quelli che rappresentano meglio il mio stato d’animo nel vivere la situazione complessiva con mia moglie.

Ma ringrazio anche Sienne per la sintesi, nonché Chiara e Nicole per la loro franchezza e per avermi dato un punto di vista diverso, verosimilmente quello dell’altra persona.

Come in tutte le cose la verità sta forse nel mezzo: io mi sto scoprendo poco equipaggiato per far ripartire le vele in tempi di bonaccia, dall’altra parte c’è una donna che ha perso completamente la tramontana......insomma la barca matrimoniale è totalmente allo sbando.

In questo contesto ieri sono stato dall’avvocato per un primo consulto.

E’ stato devastante.

Lui è un talebano, come la gran parte di quelli che fanno tale mestiere (ne conosco molti per lavoro).

Ma la radicalità applicata alle questioni di famiglia è davvero inquietante e triste.

In teoria mi avrebbe dato molti elementi per sentirmi “meglio” nel portare avanti l’istanza di separazione.

In pratica da quando sono uscito dallo studio legale mi sento più confuso che mai, perché non vorrei mai che il mio matrimonio finisca come “carne da macello” per avvocati senza scrupoli e giudici distratti.

La nota di colore (nero) è che anche l’avvocato conosce di fama il famoso “broccolatore in fascia tricolore”. I miei sospetti sulla natura serial-fedifraga del personaggio sono stra-confermati.

Mia moglie è dunque caduta, volontariamente sia chiaro, nelle grinfie di un bastardo impenitente che come diceva qualcuno di voi all’inizio riesce a esercitare un potere seduttivo enorme, specie su persone che vivono momenti di fragilità.

Questa cosa mi fa veramente incazzare, perché se almeno tutta la corrispondenza e comprensione che lei ha trovato in lui avesse avuto un briciolo di fondamento.........

D’altro canto io percepisco che mia moglie continua a farsi forza di restare con me per il “guscio” matrimoniale. Ho provato anche ieri sera a stimolarla per un confronto più autentico sul nostro rapporto e sulle reciproche esigenze, ma non riesco a portarla fuori dal solito equivoco di fondo (ipse dixit “io voglio stare con te, però non posso negare che se avessi incontrato prima quell’altro.........”).

A questo punto devo decidere “solo” se dare il colpo di grazia o se prendere ancora un po’ di tempo.

Secondo voi, per prendere tale decisione, potrebbe servire farmi raccontare i fatti come realmente stanno in modo da non dare ulteriore spazio ad arrovellamenti vari (i miei perché forse ho ingigantito certe cose e potrei “spezzare l’incantesimo”, i suoi perché fantastica di una relazione sentimentale che palesamente non esiste)?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Riparto da questi post.....perché sono quelli che rappresentano meglio il mio stato d’animo nel vivere la situazione complessiva con mia moglie.
> 
> Ma ringrazio anche Sienne per la sintesi, nonché Chiara e Nicole per la loro franchezza e per avermi dato un punto di vista diverso, verosimilmente quello dell’altra persona.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe utile ma tieni presente che se come immagino i fatti nudi e crudi te li deve esporre lei saranno comunque inficiati dal suo unico punto di vista cioè quello della fantastica relazione sentimentale che lei crede di vivere


----------



## eagle (17 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Riparto da questi post.....perché sono quelli che rappresentano meglio il mio stato d’animo nel vivere la situazione complessiva con mia moglie.Ma ringrazio anche Sienne per la sintesi, nonché Chiara e Nicole per la loro franchezza e per avermi dato un punto di vista diverso, verosimilmente quello dell’altra persona.Come in tutte le cose la verità sta forse nel mezzo: io mi sto scoprendo poco equipaggiato per far ripartire le vele in tempi di bonaccia, dall’altra parte c’è una donna che ha perso completamente la tramontana......insomma la barca matrimoniale è totalmente allo sbando.In questo contesto ieri sono stato dall’avvocato per un primo consulto.E’ stato devastante.Lui è un talebano, come la gran parte di quelli che fanno tale mestiere (ne conosco molti per lavoro).Ma la radicalità applicata alle questioni di famiglia è davvero inquietante e triste.In teoria mi avrebbe dato molti elementi per sentirmi “meglio” nel portare avanti l’istanza di separazione.In pratica da quando sono uscito dallo studio legale mi sento più confuso che mai, perché non vorrei mai che il mio matrimonio finisca come “carne da macello” per avvocati senza scrupoli e giudici distratti.La nota di colore (nero) è che anche l’avvocato conosce di fama il famoso “broccolatore in fascia tricolore”. I miei sospetti sulla natura serial-fedifraga del personaggio sono stra-confermati.Mia moglie è dunque caduta, volontariamente sia chiaro, nelle grinfie di un bastardo impenitente che come diceva qualcuno di voi all’inizio riesce a esercitare un potere seduttivo enorme, specie su persone che vivono momenti di fragilità.Questa cosa mi fa veramente incazzare, perché se almeno tutta la corrispondenza e comprensione che lei ha trovato in lui avesse avuto un briciolo di fondamento.........D’altro canto io percepisco che mia moglie continua a farsi forza di restare con me per il “guscio” matrimoniale. Ho provato anche ieri sera a stimolarla per un confronto più autentico sul nostro rapporto e sulle reciproche esigenze, ma non riesco a portarla fuori dal solito equivoco di fondo (ipse dixit “io voglio stare con te, però non posso negare che se avessi incontrato prima quell’altro.........”).A questo punto devo decidere “solo” se dare il colpo di grazia o se prendere ancora un po’ di tempo.Secondo voi, per prendere tale decisione, potrebbe servire farmi raccontare i fatti come realmente stanno in modo da non dare ulteriore spazio ad arrovellamenti vari (i miei perché forse ho ingigantito certe cose e potrei “spezzare l’incantesimo”, i suoi perché fantastica di una relazione sentimentale che palesamente non esiste)?


Ciao Terminator, le tue parole mi convincono sempre più' che sto facendo la scelta giusta. Anche mia moglie afferma di voler rimanere con me, ma per il bene dei figli, sperando che un giorno le cose tra noi possano tornare come prima e possa rinascere l'amore. Senza i bambini (nostri e dell'amante) se ne sarebbe andata con lui... In pratica io e te siamo gli uomini di riserva pronti ad entrare dalla panchina per rassicurare e dare un porto sicuro a due donne deboli e infelici perche' impossibilitate a vivere la loro grande storia d'amore. Per non parlare dell'amante di mia moglie, altro bambino nei panni di adulto, separato in casa da tre anni, incapace di chiudere con la moglie, pronto a parole a farlo solo dopo essersi trovato l'alternativa (la mia consorte), tornato piangendo a casetta quando mia moglie gli ha detto che la loro storia non poteva più' andare avanti. Sinceramente, senza falsa modestia, non mi sento il panchinaro di nessuno, penso di meritare molto di meglio, soprattutto penso di non meritare una donna cosi', debole e opportunista. La tua storia dimostra che, anche a distanza di tempo, chi e' capace di tradire il coniuge lo puo' fare nuovamente perche' ormai ha infranto un tabu'. Mia moglie continua a ripetermi che le cose succedono e che sarebbe potuto succedere anche a me. Io pero' sono abituato a giudicare le persone dai fatti, non dalle parole. A me non e' successo e questo mi basta. Io di tempo a mia moglie ne ho dato abbastanza (cinque mesi dalla scoperta) per capire l'errore e tornare quella prima, tu gliene hai dato molto di più'. Non intendo perdere altro tempo ad aspettare che torni qualcosa che non c'e' più', sarebbe solo continuare a soffrire. Senza voler dare giudizi, perche' ogni situazione ha le sue peculiarita', credo che la statura e la forza di un uomo si dimostrino anche nella capacita' di prendere decisioni dolorose ma necessarie. Io ho deciso di andarmene, per il mio bene. PS Non so se avete figli. A parte questo ti consiglio comunque di evitare al massimo gli avvocati, per il loro bene ma anche il tuo. Ho visto che da quando li abbiamo accantonati, smaltita la rabbia iniziale, riusciamo a gestire meglio le cose comuni e spero che in futuro potremo collaborare per alleggerire il trauma che inevitabilmente subiranno.


----------



## devastata (17 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Purtroppo però molto mlto spesso avviene il contrario.. il tradito vive pene dell'inferno.. ed il traditore è la parte "forte", che paradossalmente tiene le redini del gioco .. mentre dovrebbe essere il contrario. Con questo non voglio dire che il traditore possa stare male.. ma secondo me *le sue sofferenze non si avvicinano lontanamente a quelle di chi viene tradito*.



Parole Sante, anzi, se non fosse per il fatto che il tradito 'rompe', il traditore continuerebbe  a vivere come e meglio di prima, si è liberato di un peso, e pretende che il tradito non ci pensi più. Sti cazzi!  Scusa lo sfogo!


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2013)

Non capisco, perchè accettare di essere le ruote di scorta di donne palesemente deficienti in qualcosa!!! Per il bene dei figli, mi sa che sia più per il quieto vivere che gli uomini adorano, stare in casetta, avere i propri figli e chiudere un occhio su quello che la moglie fa.

Signori miei, se per voi questo e ccoraggio, allora andate e vincete le guerre calandovi le braghe!


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non capisco, perchè accettare di essere le ruote di scorta di donne palesemente deficienti in qualcosa!!! Per il bene dei figli, mi sa che sia più per il quieto vivere che gli uomini adorano, stare in casetta, avere i propri figli e chiudere un occhio su quello che la moglie fa.
> 
> Signori miei, se per voi questo e ccoraggio, allora andate e vincete le guerre calandovi le braghe!


È un problema da affrontare, e partire dall'orgoglio non è indice di maturità. Si parte dal bene dei figli, visto che è quello che fanno anche i tribunali. A ragionare con l'orgoglio sbatti la porta di casa, vai vivere sotto un ponte, campi per pagare gli assegni, e i tuoi figli ti schifano pure perchè sei un morto di fame.

Tu hai la tendenza a rendere le cose sempre molto facili, però intanto sono anni che stai a sclerare per delle corna subite.


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> 1) Sono davvero così insensibile e incapace come Uomo a pensare che, senza amore nel senso ampio e adulto del termine, un matrimonio come il mio è destinato comunque a fallire e quindi non vale neanche la pena provarci come invece vorrebbe mia moglie?
> 
> Se già sai come sarà in futuro fai bene a considerare soluzioni adeguate. Se il rapporto rischia di rimanere conflittuale non c'è molto da salvare, se non la crescita di vostro figlio. Insieme o separati è senza dubbio un aspetto "salvabile" perchè va comunque gestito. E' una responsabilità, ma dovrebbe essere anche un piacere irrinunciabile. Nel bene o nel male questo aspetto dovrebbe esortarvi a collaborare.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Daniele (19 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È un problema da affrontare, e partire dall'orgoglio non è indice di maturità. Si parte dal bene dei figli, visto che è quello che fanno anche i tribunali. A ragionare con l'orgoglio sbatti la porta di casa, vai vivere sotto un ponte, campi per pagare gli assegni, e i tuoi figli ti schifano pure perchè sei un morto di fame.
> 
> Tu hai la tendenza a rendere le cose sempre molto facili, però intanto sono anni che stai a sclerare per delle corna subite.


Non è orgoglio, è stupidità stare con una persona che non VUOLE stare con noi e lo fa solo per dovere dei figli, è la cosa più palesemente sbagliata che si possa fare per il bene dei figli, avere una famiglia di merda!
Oh, signori miei la vita è una sola, che ci facciamo mettere i piedi in testa da una donna o da un uomo che non ci vogliono più ma ci ricattano per il bene dei figli? Suvvia, e poi anche quei coglioni che lavorano nei tribunali, ma cosa, devono condannarci ad una vita di merda perchè loro troppo ben stipendiati per non fare una mazza pensano a quello che è il bene dei figli? Ma siamo pazzi? Il bene dei figli è da tenere sotto occhio, ma mai e poi mai un estraneo deve permettersi di dire come dovremo passare questa fottutissima vita di merda per quel poco che ci resta da campare. Bisogna avere il buon senso di fare le cose fatte per bene con opporuni accordi razionali e che possano accontentare tutti.

Gli uomini che stanno con una donna che li schifa....mi fanno pena!


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

per il bene dei figli ... 

il collante, ciò che tiene uniti una coppia, non dovrebbero essere i figli. 
così facendo, ci si aspetta, che i figli stiano meglio. è un peso enorme che
si accolla ai figli. inoltre, trovo sbagliatissimo dire, per i figli rimango e spero,
che rinasca qualcosa tra noi. No, così, secondo me, non funziona. 
O lo si vuole, o non lo si vuole. I figli, poco centrano in ciò. 

Lo trovo come insegnamento per i figli catastrofale ... è come dare il messaggio,
per te, mi sacrifico, rinuncio, mi accontento ... 

Cosa imparano i figli? Come dovrebbero capire la gestione dei sentimenti? 
Che l'amore, che si prova e che riceviamo della persona che ci sta accanto, poco conta?

Mahhh, non mi convince ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è orgoglio, è stupidità stare con una persona che non VUOLE stare con noi e lo fa solo per dovere dei figli, è la cosa più palesemente sbagliata che si possa fare per il bene dei figli, avere una famiglia di merda!
> Oh, signori miei la vita è una sola, che ci facciamo mettere i piedi in testa da una donna o da un uomo che non ci vogliono più ma ci ricattano per il bene dei figli? Suvvia, e poi anche quei coglioni che lavorano nei tribunali, ma cosa, devono condannarci ad una vita di merda perchè loro troppo ben stipendiati per non fare una mazza pensano a quello che è il bene dei figli? Ma siamo pazzi? Il bene dei figli è da tenere sotto occhio, ma mai e poi mai un estraneo deve permettersi di dire come dovremo passare questa fottutissima vita di merda per quel poco che ci resta da campare. Bisogna avere il buon senso di fare le cose fatte per bene con opporuni accordi razionali e che possano accontentare tutti.
> 
> Gli uomini che stanno con una donna che li schifa....mi fanno pena!


Ma certi di quegli uomini sono eroici...
ma pian sai?

Un brutto giorno per quelle donne...sti uomini trovano chi li ama per davvero...e allora li vedi partire come missili...


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per il bene dei figli ...
> 
> ...


Cara Sienne, sai che sono esattamente le parole che usa la mia psicologa quando mi vede terribilmente giù per il fallimento della mia unione?
Come sai, io in un primo momento avevo proposto la separazione in casa, per dare la parvenza ai figli di avere ancora una famiglia o almeno di avere mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto.
O meglio, l'avevo proposta per fare in modo che loro, i miei figli, avessero un unica casa in cui stare e non subire lo stress di vagare fra una casa e l'altra.
Ma ho provato sulla mia pelle che non è possibile stare insieme se non ci si stima più o peggio del peggio...se ormai ci si detesta proprio.
Puoi stare attentissimo a non discutere con il compagno nè in presenza dei piccoli, nè da soli...insomma, vivere ignorandosi e comunicare solo per questioni comuni alla famiglia.
Noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta, la tensione è fortissima e ora viviamo forzatamente insieme in attesa di formalizzare la separazione.
Un incubo che mi sta cambiando il carattere.
E sul fatto che stare insieme per i figli, dà loro una responsabilità grossa da portare, è vero.
Da adolescenti o anche prima non potranno che accorgersi che mamma e papà stanno insieme per "dovere" e rischieranno di avere una concezione di coppia distorta.
Premetto che io e il mio ex compagno non ci amiamo più da molto tempo (se mai ci siamo amati, ora mi chiedo...) ma stiamo molto attenti a non discutere in presenza dei piccoli.
Ma sai cosa mi ha detto mia figlia in questi giorni? Un paio di cose che mi hanno preso allo stomaco...stava giocando con barbie e ken e a un certo punto mi fà..."ma mamma, sai che barbie e ken si vogliono più bene di te e del papà? Ken sai che protegge sempre la sua barbie da tutti i pericoli e le fa senpre un sacco di coccole?
Voi le fate solo a noi le coccole"
Miiii. Che botta.
Non ho mentito ma le ho detto che mamma e papà si vogliono bene ma che soprattutto siamo una mamma e un papà che adorano e adoreranno sempre i loro bimbi.
Un altro giorno invece mi ha regalato un soffione (il fiore) e mi ha detto di esprimere un desiderio mentre soffiavo...
poi l'ha voluto sapere e io le ho risposto che ho desiderato che possiamo tutti stare bene, di passare tanto tempo con loro e di darci sempre tante coccole.
Beh, lei mi ha spiazzato dicendomi "mamma...faremo tante cose belle insieme, noi con te e noi con il papà...".
E ha solo otto anni!! I bambini capiscono quando la coppia non è coppia...


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certi di quegli uomini sono eroici...
> ma pian sai?
> 
> Un brutto giorno per quelle donne...sti uomini trovano chi li ama per davvero...e allora li vedi partire come missili...


O un bel giorno )
Dipende dai punti di vista...


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Terminator, le tue parole mi convincono sempre più' che sto facendo la scelta giusta. Anche mia moglie afferma di voler rimanere con me, ma per il bene dei figli, sperando che un giorno le cose tra noi possano tornare come prima e possa rinascere l'amore. Senza i bambini (nostri e dell'amante) se ne sarebbe andata con lui... In pratica io e te siamo gli uomini di riserva pronti ad entrare dalla panchina per rassicurare e dare un porto sicuro a due donne deboli e infelici perche' impossibilitate a vivere la loro grande storia d'amore. Per non parlare dell'amante di mia moglie, altro bambino nei panni di adulto, separato in casa da tre anni, incapace di chiudere con la moglie, pronto a parole a farlo solo dopo essersi trovato l'alternativa (la mia consorte), tornato piangendo a casetta quando mia moglie gli ha detto che la loro storia non poteva più' andare avanti. Sinceramente, senza falsa modestia, non mi sento il panchinaro di nessuno, penso di meritare molto di meglio, soprattutto penso di non meritare una donna cosi', debole e opportunista. La tua storia dimostra che, anche a distanza di tempo, chi e' capace di tradire il coniuge lo puo' fare nuovamente perche' ormai ha infranto un tabu'. Mia moglie continua a ripetermi che le cose succedono e che sarebbe potuto succedere anche a me. Io pero' sono abituato a giudicare le persone dai fatti, non dalle parole. A me non e' successo e questo mi basta. Io di tempo a mia moglie ne ho dato abbastanza (cinque mesi dalla scoperta) per capire l'errore e tornare quella prima, tu gliene hai dato molto di più'. Non intendo perdere altro tempo ad aspettare che torni qualcosa che non c'e' più', sarebbe solo continuare a soffrire. Senza voler dare giudizi, perche' ogni situazione ha le sue peculiarita', credo che la statura e la forza di un uomo si dimostrino anche nella capacita' di prendere decisioni dolorose ma necessarie. Io ho deciso di andarmene, per il mio bene. PS Non so se avete figli. A parte questo ti consiglio comunque di evitare al massimo gli avvocati, per il loro bene ma anche il tuo. Ho visto che da quando li abbiamo accantonati, smaltita la rabbia iniziale, riusciamo a gestire meglio le cose comuni e spero che in futuro potremo collaborare per alleggerire il trauma che inevitabilmente subiranno.



Ciao eagle.
Avevo capito che fra voi andasse meglio.
Stare insieme per i figli secondo me è possibile e fattibile...ma ci sono tanti ma e però.
Prima di tutto ovviamente non deve mai mancare la stima e l'affetto fra i due coniugi.
Sul fatto che l'amore ritorni...non so...chissà.
State andando in terapia di coppia?
Tentate anche quella carta prima di qualsiasi decisione.
Un abbraccio


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, sai che sono esattamente le parole che usa la mia psicologa quando mi vede terribilmente giù per il fallimento della mia unione?
> Come sai, io in un primo momento avevo proposto la separazione in casa, per dare la parvenza ai figli di avere ancora una famiglia o almeno di avere mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto.
> O meglio, l'avevo proposta per fare in modo che loro, i miei figli, avessero un unica casa in cui stare e non subire lo stress di vagare fra una casa e l'altra.
> Ma ho provato sulla mia pelle che non è possibile stare insieme se non ci si stima più o peggio del peggio...se ormai ci si detesta proprio.
> ...



Ciao cara!

un abbraccio da qui fino alla luna! :smile: ... 

quotone! 

la vita è troppo bella, per oscurarla ... 
per non viverla sinceramente con se e con gli altri! 

i nostri figli hanno le antenne ... capiscono più di quanto noi immaginiamo. 
e dare ai segnali che percepiscono ... nomi sbagliati ... distorce, li rende difficoltosi! 

si può avere cura solo di loro ... se si inizia avere cura di se stessi! 
l'insegnamento più importante che si possa dare ... il resto, lo faranno loro! 

abbiamo troppe catene ... catene che ci impediscono di vedere ... dovute,
ad una cultura e religione, che ci influenza troppo! e non ci fa vedere! 

vedrei, cara ... tutto andrà bene! 
più sicura e piena d'amore sei tu ... più loro sapranno difendersi da opinioni da fuori! 

un grande sorriso! 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> O un bel giorno )
> Dipende dai punti di vista...


Ciao,

secondo me, non dipende neanche dal punto di vista. 

se rimani, per motivi che non siano quelli di curare la vita di coppia,
ma scappi alla prima opportunità ... sei quello che sei ... uno senza spina dorsale. 

meglio perderlo ... e alla svelta pure ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara!
> 
> un abbraccio da qui fino alla luna! :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio fortissimo anche a te!


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> secondo me, non dipende neanche dal punto di vista.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Zod (19 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è orgoglio, è stupidità stare con una persona che non VUOLE stare con noi e lo fa solo per dovere dei figli, è la cosa più palesemente sbagliata che si possa fare per il bene dei figli, avere una famiglia di merda!
> Oh, signori miei la vita è una sola, che ci facciamo mettere i piedi in testa da una donna o da un uomo che non ci vogliono più ma ci ricattano per il bene dei figli? Suvvia, e poi anche quei coglioni che lavorano nei tribunali, ma cosa, devono condannarci ad una vita di merda perchè loro troppo ben stipendiati per non fare una mazza pensano a quello che è il bene dei figli? Ma siamo pazzi? Il bene dei figli è da tenere sotto occhio, ma mai e poi mai un estraneo deve permettersi di dire come dovremo passare questa fottutissima vita di merda per quel poco che ci resta da campare. Bisogna avere il buon senso di fare le cose fatte per bene con opporuni accordi razionali e che possano accontentare tutti.
> 
> Gli uomini che stanno con una donna che li schifa....mi fanno pena!


Se non vuole stare con noi che se ne vada lei! Farsi mettere i piedi in testa è condizionare il nostro futuro in funzione degli ormoni ballerini del partner. Un giorno si sveglia, dice che non ti ama più e tu che fai? Prendi le tue cose e te ne vai? Questo è fare le cose fatte bene? 

Cancella ogni sentimento che provi per lei, al punto che se sta fuori una notte sei contento per non averla tra i piedi. Poi decidi cosa è meglio per te, per i tuoi figli, e anche per lei ma solo come madre dei tuoi figli. I figli vedono e crescono, se te ne vai passi tu dalla parte del torto. 

Non si può fare un progetto di famiglia che comporta impegno e dedizione per tutti, e poi dire stop, vattene via, mi tengo casa figli e macchina. Assecondare questo è da idioti. Se non ti piace più te ne vai tu!


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Storia simile a tante altre eppure diversa: in pratica mia moglie, pur avendomi tradito (forse non completamente dal punto di vista fisico ma, come capirete dal resto del racconto, è un aspetto poco significativo) e pur ritendo l’altro “l’uomo giusto per Lei” (testuale e declinato in mille altre forme), vuole ostinatamente restare con me e tentare di “salvare il salvabile” (come qualcuno ha scritto in altri 3Ds). Dal canto mio, per i motivi che vi spiegherò, non vedo affatto una prospettiva e vorrei solo fare la scelta migliore per evitare a me (ed in prospettiva a mio figlio di 3 anni) ulteriori sofferenze.
> 
> ...





Ahhhh le donne di chiesa tutte sante e verginelle... che credono nel matrimonio e nei sacramenti.... Il potere affascina sempre...E chissà se lei vorrebbe così tanto salvare il salvabile se lui proclamasse il suo amore ai quattro venti mollando first lady e principini a carico... Scusa... sono molto dura, ma queste cose mi fanno sorridere... Ma come? è stata una virtuale amicizia alla quale lei però non riesce a rinunciare dopo che suo marito l' ha sgamata?? Lei ritiene lui l'uomo giusto per se, ma vuole recuperare il rapporto con te in nome delle famiglia??? Ma per piacere????????'!!! Diciamo che forse la fanciulla casta e pura, dopo tutti gli anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio ha avuto voglia di fare quello che la Bibbia non le ha permesso prima... e non ha nessuna intenzione di rinunciarci!.
Io sono una "traditrice" ma se non altro non mi professo credente e religiosa, di quelle che vanno a messa la domenica.. per scaricarsi la coscienza. Capisco bene te che non hai nessuna voglia di recuperare il rapporto... perchè non solo lei ti ha tradito ma ha continuato a prendersi il suo svago per due anni facendo finta di nulla e non rispondendo alla promessa fatta.... Il tradimento può essere perdonato... l'ipocrisia NO. 
Io fossi in te, visto il soggettino in questione, farei buon viso a cattivo gioco per vostro figlio...  nel frattempo, mi tutelerei da un punto di vista legale, aspettando prove consistenti se mai dovessero esserci e dopo essermi chiarito le idee su COSA TU SEI DISPOSTO A PERDONARE, non su quello che vorrebbe lei.... prenderei una decisione e delle posizioni...


----------



## Terminator (21 Agosto 2013)

E’ esattamente quello che sto facendo.

Sciaguratamente però nel percorso è emersa una variabile impazzita, anzi due: 

a) Sono venuto a sapere per vie traverse che il “broccolatore” avrebbe già rovinato almeno un paio di altri matrimoni in giro....   :diavoletto:

b) non riuscendo più a tenere solo per me (e per voi del forum) questa storia, mi sono andato a sfogare con un padre gesuita che ha seguito per un certo periodo la nostra coppia e che conosce bene mia moglie da quando era giovane. La sua visione dei fatti, forse enfatizzata per darmi una speranza, ma talmente sentita da organizzare urgentemente un intervento professionale con un terapeuta di sua fiducia, è che mia moglie sia stata totalmente “manipolata” da un narcisista perverso e quindi di fatto privata della capacità di autodeterminarsi.  


Alla luce di tali elementi, pur opinabili, mi sto muovendo nel senso di capire come stanno realmente i fatti e agire di conseguenza.

Non credo che il mio matrimonio si salverà, ma a questo punto

- se c’è una “vittima”, devo aiutarla almeno a uscire fuori dal problema
- se c’è un “carnefice”, egli va punito (parole del sacerdote che ho fatto mie).

Vi aggiorno.

T.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se non vuole stare con noi che se ne vada lei! Farsi mettere i piedi in testa è condizionare il nostro futuro in funzione degli ormoni ballerini del partner. Un giorno si sveglia, dice che non ti ama più e tu che fai? Prendi le tue cose e te ne vai? Questo è fare le cose fatte bene?
> 
> Cancella ogni sentimento che provi per lei, al punto che se sta fuori una notte sei contento per non averla tra i piedi. Poi decidi cosa è meglio per te, per i tuoi figli, e anche per lei ma solo come madre dei tuoi figli. I figli vedono e crescono, se te ne vai passi tu dalla parte del torto.
> 
> Non si può fare un progetto di famiglia che comporta impegno e dedizione per tutti, e poi dire stop, vattene via, mi tengo casa figli e macchina. Assecondare questo è da idioti. Se non ti piace più te ne vai tu!


Non avrei potuto scriverlo in maniera migliore ed è ciò che sto facendo io.


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> E’ esattamente quello che sto facendo.
> 
> Sciaguratamente però nel percorso è emersa una variabile impazzita, anzi due:
> 
> ...



cacchio hai chiamao la cavalleria  n'esorcista no??? scusa... ma è stato più forte di me... si sa che i gesuiti sono tosti!! (15 anni di suore e preti alle spalle...cerca di capire  )


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> E’ esattamente quello che sto facendo.
> 
> Sciaguratamente però nel percorso è emersa una variabile impazzita, anzi due:
> 
> ...


Credo che parlare con il prete ti abbia fatto più male che bene
Siamo fermi al serpente che tenta Eva e le fa mangiare la mela
Io non vedo nè vittime nè carnefice.
Come Calipso, da traditrice ti dico che tradisci se lo vuoi. Non esiste lo scaricarsi la coscienza con dare la colpa all'altro.
Quel tipo è single non ha rovinato nessuna famiglia. La famiglia la rovina chi ne fa parte non un esterno


----------



## devastata (21 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che era un fake! Dicevo che è un caso simile e speculare ma AK aveva ricevuto molta solidarietà.



Non da me, ho trovato la sua storia di una ipocrisia unica!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> E’ esattamente quello che sto facendo.
> 
> Sciaguratamente però nel percorso è emersa una variabile impazzita, anzi due:
> 
> ...


Ok...
Ma io comunque...
Non ce la farei mai a vedere mia moglie vittima della situazione.
Perchè se la percepisci vittima la compatirei, ma poi non vorrei mai più saperne di lei.
Perchè mi direi: ma che casso me ne faccio di una moglie che si lascia intortare dal primo mona che passa?

Se in giro esistono uomini come questo qui...
Famosissimo da noi...
Un tal Simone Busato
che pensa che dall'ultima donna si è fatto consegnare 17mila euro...

Sono anni che opera in vallata e le vittime le becca sempre...

Poveri mariti!





Raggira le amanti col nome dei vip
IL CASO. I retroscena di processi e indagini con al centro un quarantenne della città noto alle cronache per la sua abilità nel beffare le donne. Allacciava relazioni spacciandosi per imprenditore con l'obiettivo di farsi consegnare i soldi. Accuse di truffa ed estorsione
01/08/2013



VALDAGNO. Una tecnica infallibile, o spesso vincente per far colpo sulle ragazze. Una sorta di Arsenio Lupen del cuore. Il suo vero obiettivo non era quello di spupazzarsele, per carità non si girava dall'altra parte visto che spesso erano carine, bensì puntava al loro portafoglio. Alla “dote”.  Simone Busato, nome conosciuto alle cronache giudiziarie non solo vicentine, si presentava come il rampollo di un capitano d'industria. «Mi disse che si chiamava Marco Amenduni, quello delle acciaierie Valbruna e io da fessa gli ho creduto», spiega al giudice la vittima sacrificale. Il lestofante confidava, come nel caso degli Amenduni, che sono riservati e non appaiono mai sui giornali. Del resto, la favella a Busato non è mai mancata, così come la simpatia. Quindi invitava la bella di turno a mangiare in locali lussuosi, dove pagava rigorosamente lui. Da signore. Le passava a prendere su potenti automobili, che poi si è scoperto fossero a noleggio; a volte raccontava di traversie in famiglia, mostrando la carta d'identità (falsa) per essere credibile, e declamava, quasi en passant, la propria abilità finanziaria. Parlava di milioni di euro come fossero pistacchi. Faceva così balenare alla fanciulla di turno la possibilità di guadagnare bei soldini, grazie al prestigioso amante, con prorompenti operazioni, e le presentava prima di passare all'incasso al suo «bravo commercialista», naturalmente un complice. La ragazza era così pronta a consegnargli i suoi risparmi. L'affascinante Gabriella gli ha dato 8.250 euro, prima di scoprire con chi aveva a che fare. Per questa performance Busato, 40 anni, residente a Valdagno in via Filzi 31/D, che è difeso dall'avvocato Elena Peron, è stato condannato a 9 mesi e mezzo di reclusione.  «La spendita del nome Amenduni, prassi seguita anche in altri episodi dall'imputato - scrive nelle motivazioni di condanna il giudice Canestrari -, come desumibile anche dalla documentazione riservata in atti; l'ostentazione di conoscenze sia personali che di fatto su cose della famiglia Amenduni, nonché l'apparente agiatezza mostrata, sono tutti elementi che hanno indotto la parte civile a consegnare sulla fiducia gli 8250 euro per l'operazione finanziaria promessa».
Tutti i particolari sul Giornale in edicola.


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2013)

Se fai saltare gli incisivi al broccolatore in fascia tricolore il tuo umore ne guadagnerà...e con il cavo che piacerà alle donne fischiettando come un coglione!


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> E’ esattamente quello che sto facendo.
> 
> Sciaguratamente però nel percorso è emersa una variabile impazzita, anzi due:
> 
> ...


Ce n'è di gente folle in giro che mette starne idee in testa!
Se facciamo finta che quello che ha detto il padre gesuita sulla personalità di tua moglie sia vero, c'è poco da stare allegri.
Una deficiente praticamente, che si fa manipolare dal primo che passa.
Ma daiiiii.
L'hai scelta, l'hai sposata, ci hai fatto dei figli...credo che tu sia certo della sua intelligenza.
Comunque, probabilemnte il padre gesuita vuole fare di tutto per salvare io vostro matrimonio e quindii è più semplice addossare tutte le responsabilità al serpente tentatore e far passare lei per vittima.
Ci può stare se questo vi servirà a riconcigliarvi.


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ce n'è di gente folle in giro che mette starne idee in testa!
> Se facciamo finta che quello che ha detto il padre gesuita sulla personalità di tua moglie sia vero, c'è poco da stare allegri.
> Una deficiente praticamente, che si fa manipolare dal primo che passa.
> Ma daiiiii.
> ...


credo che una donna con poche esperienze con uomini e che magari attraversa un periodo di pochi stimoli e attenzioni da parte del marito possa farsi manipolare da un corteggiatore esperto. Credo possa accadere anche a donne non stupide, sicuramente non a quelle che conoscono un po' gli uomini e non hanno un bisogno eccessivo di conferme. Davvero non riesco a capire se è questo il caso della signora, o se invece sta facendo la stronza con il marito, nel senso che se ne sbatte di avere un confronto reale e leale con lui, se ne sbatte di capire se vuole o meno portare avanti il rapporto nella sostanza e non solo nella forma, se è una persona vuota e arida quindi, in un certo senso, oppure se davvero ha perso le staffe, fra un corteggiatore abile e furbo, un marito assente, una mentalità e una morale schiacciante, una cultura che presta più attenzione alla forma e all'apparenza ... boh. Credo che tu, marito dovresti capire queste cose. Cazzo non puoi metterla con le spalle al muro??? Cerca di capire chi è, cosa prova, perchè l'ha fatto ... raccogli elementi e poi decidi. Basta domande fra te e te, falle a lei, e per quanto possibile, obbligala a risponderti, ad essere sincera ... puoi anche minacciarla di lasciarla (per lei che tiene tanto alla forma questo sarebbe gravissimo)  se non si decide ad affrontare la questione a cuore aperto con te


----------



## Terminator (23 Agosto 2013)

Grandissima Nicole!

Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”....

Anzi me l’ha detto lei stessa in uno dei confronti più onesti che abbiamo avuto in queste settimane: “e’ come se esistessero due piani....uno dove io vedo che il tizio si è comportato in modo del tutto privo di scrupoli, insistendo a corteggiarmi anche quando io mi ritraevo....e l’altro in cui io ho trovato corrispondenza in questa persona per come sapeva accogliere le mie difficoltà nel quotidiano e per come riuscivamo a trovarci in sintonia mentale con molta maggiore facilità di quanto riesca a noi due”.

Quello che manca completamente nei suoi racconti, e che mi spaventa molto, è che non c’è mai la SINTESI tra questi due piani. Sintesi che, inutile star qui a raccontarsela, c’è stata eccome nella realtà. Detto in altri termini: in quelle occasioni in cui sti due si sono visti, perché ormai è pacifico che gli incontri ci sono stati, è mai possibile che mia moglie voglia farmi credere (e quasi far credere a se stessa) che Lei ha resistito indomita mentre il maiale ci provava a tutto spiano????

Attenzione, a me non interessa il particolare morboso in sé, ma vorrei che avesse almeno l’onestà intellettuale di ammettere la storia per come si è svolta realmente e non facendo una ricostruzione “selettiva” sempre per salvare quella forma di cui in tanti parlate...

Ma tale onestà intellettuale non ce l’avrà mai, perché la sua coscienza cattolica gliela inibisce. Per cui a me rimarrebbe solo di convivere con quello che io ho chiamato “il lato oscuro” di mia moglie, totalmente incontrollabile e al di fuori dei miei principi e dei valori su cui avevamo impostato la nostra coppia ed il matrimonio.

Quindi, paradossalmente, credo di volerla lasciare più per via di un futuro privato dei punti di riferimento che non per gli episodi (pur sconvolgenti) del passato.





Daniele ha detto:


> Se fai saltare gli incisivi al broccolatore in fascia tricolore il tuo umore ne guadagnerà...e con il cavo che piacerà alle donne fischiettando come un coglione!


In effetti ho proprio bisogno di una botta di buonumore.......... :up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Terminator ha detto:


> Grandissima Nicole!
> 
> Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”....
> 
> ...


Quel prete gesuita dovrebbe cambiare mestiere....!Vedi in questa situazione c'è solo una responsabile che non ha attenuanti di nessun genere:tua moglie.Il terzo incomodo è una cosa che non vi deve riguardare,ha trovato una donna disponibile e ci è andato,fine!Il resto sono parole,contano i fatti.tua moglie ti ha tradito,è tua moglie che doveva tenere le gambe chiuse.Poi raccontati e fatti raccontare quello che vuoi....!


----------



## Nicole (23 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Grandissima Nicole!
> 
> Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”....
> 
> ...



Mi sembra di aver capito che non vuoi/puoi convivere più con questa mancanza di presa di coscienza di tua moglie, con se stessa e con te, in merito a quello che è successo, all'importanza di quello che è successo, perchè probabilmente per una donna di questa formazione culturale/religiosa il tradimento anche fisico è una cosa molto grossa. Mi pare di capire che quello che non puoi accettare e che ti spaventa per il futuro è che lei non riesca a prendere contatto onesto con quello che è successo ... ora: secondo me o la molli oppure tenti un'ultima cara: le dici tu quello che è successo, papale papale, che ti ha tradito mentalmente e fisicamente, che lo ha fatto per un tempo prolungato e che ti ha ingannato. Prova a dare tu il nome a quello che ha fatto (se sei sicuro che è così ovviamente) e magari la aiuti a prendere coscienza. Aggiungo che secondo me se le parlerai in quel modo non dovresti però escluderti da qualche responsabilità. Nel senso: "tu hai fatto questo e questo e questo cara mogliettina mia, io avrò pure mancato in questo e questo e non ti ho certo aiutato a non perdere le staffe, ma tu hai fatto questo questo e questo e finchè non lo guardi in faccia non si va da nessuna parte". che te ne pare?


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Grandissima Nicole!
> 
> Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”....
> 
> ...



Tutti i traditi devono giocoforza convivere anche con il "lato oscuro" dei loro bravi compagni che è emerso improvvisamente prendendoci totalmente alla sprovvista.
Ecco che i punti di riferimento su cui avevamo impostato la coppia vacillano e cadono.
Chi vuole ricostruire deve esplorando e scavando, ritrovare quegli elementi che ci hanno fatto scegliere loro come nostri compagni di vita.
Quegli elementi ci sono ancora, solo che non li vediamo più tanto sono offuscati da ciò che hanno fatto.
Ma come ritrovarli?
Secondo me, fondamentale è l'atteggiamento che terranno nei nostri confronti, il loro comportamento volto a voler rimediare.
Qui, loro, si giocano tutto.


----------



## eagle (23 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Grandissima Nicole! Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”.... Anzi me l’ha detto lei stessa in uno dei confronti più onesti che abbiamo avuto in queste settimane: “e’ come se esistessero due piani....uno dove io vedo che il tizio si è comportato in modo del tutto privo di scrupoli, insistendo a corteggiarmi anche quando io mi ritraevo....e l’altro in cui io ho trovato corrispondenza in questa persona per come sapeva accogliere le mie difficoltà nel quotidiano e per come riuscivamo a trovarci in sintonia mentale con molta maggiore facilità di quanto riesca a noi due”. Quello che manca completamente nei suoi racconti, e che mi spaventa molto, è che non c’è mai la SINTESI tra questi due piani. Sintesi che, inutile star qui a raccontarsela, c’è stata eccome nella realtà. Detto in altri termini: in quelle occasioni in cui sti due si sono visti, perché ormai è pacifico che gli incontri ci sono stati, è mai possibile che mia moglie voglia farmi credere (e quasi far credere a se stessa) che Lei ha resistito indomita mentre il maiale ci provava a tutto spiano???? Attenzione, a me non interessa il particolare morboso in sé, ma vorrei che avesse almeno l’onestà intellettuale di ammettere la storia per come si è svolta realmente e non facendo una ricostruzione “selettiva” sempre per salvare quella forma di cui in tanti parlate... Ma tale onestà intellettuale non ce l’avrà mai, perché la sua coscienza cattolica gliela inibisce. Per cui a me rimarrebbe solo di convivere con quello che io ho chiamato “il lato oscuro” di mia moglie, totalmente incontrollabile e al di fuori dei miei principi e dei valori su cui avevamo impostato la nostra coppia ed il matrimonio. Quindi, paradossalmente, credo di volerla lasciare più per via di un futuro privato dei punti di riferimento che non per gli episodi (pur sconvolgenti) del passato.In effetti ho proprio bisogno di una botta di buonumore.......... :up:


Terminator, mi sembra che hai una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo (non delle sue sovrastrutture) che, al contrario di quello che dici, predica l'onesta' intellettuale, la sincerita', il pentimento ed il perdono. Quello che blocca tua moglie e' in realta' l'ipocrisia e la debolezza di noi tutti, specialmente dei traditori, che cercano e cercheranno sempre cause esterne ai propri errori. Come ha giustamento ricordato qualcun altro anche in questo thread, il tradimento rimane un atto volontario, come sono tutte volontarie le azioni del genere umano, a meno di casi particolari e veramente patologici. Lascia stare dissociazioni, serpenti e angioletti. Ritroverai tua moglie, se mai lo vorra', solo quando capira' il suo errore e avra' la capacita' di ammetterlo con l'unica persona che tiene veramente a lei: TU. Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## zanna (23 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Terminator, mi sembra che hai una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo (non delle sue sovrastrutture) che, al contrario di quello che dici, predica l'onesta' intellettuale, la sincerita', il pentimento ed il perdono. Quello che blocca tua moglie *e' in realta' l'ipocrisia e la debolezza di noi tutti, specialmente dei traditori, che cercano e cercheranno sempre cause esterne ai propri errori*. Come ha giustamento ricordato qualcun altro anche in questo thread, *il tradimento rimane un atto volontario, come sono tutte volontarie le azioni del genere umano*, a meno di casi particolari e veramente patologici. Lascia stare dissociazioni, serpenti e angioletti. *Ritroverai tua moglie, se mai lo vorra', solo quando capira' il suo errore e avra' la capacita' di ammetterlo con l'unica persona che tiene veramente a lei: TU*. Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


Per quello che vale quoto ad oltranza eagle .... spero veramente di arrivare un giorno ad avere la sua lucidità per adesso però mi devo "accontentare" di "rubargli" qualche passaggio, qualche pezzetto del sentiero del suo cammino che con tanta pazienza e sofferenza stà/stiamo facendo.


----------



## Terminator (23 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Eagle,

In realtà inizio a pensare che mia moglie abbia una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo, come peraltro molti di quelli che vanno in Chiesa la domenica (non ultimo anche l’altro protagonista della storia.....sposato e con due figli per chi non avesse letto attentemente il post iniziale).

Lei ha ammesso l’errore, anche senza troppi problemi.

Ma non vuole ammettere che una relazione affettiva di un anno e mezzo con un uomo sposato, sul presupposto (vero o manipolato) che si trattasse della famosa “altra metà della mela”, è un TRADIMENTO TOTALE COMPLETO DEVASTANTE tanto quanto, anzi di più, di una notte di sesso selvaggio con uno sconosciuto/a.

Il gesuita mi ha fatto notare questo: mia moglie è convinta di non aver tradito il MATRIMONIO, e forse sarà anche vero, ma deve prendere consapevolezza di aver comunque tradito LA RELAZIONE con me. Che è (era) la cosa più importante.

Purtroppo ho molti dubbi sul fatto che lei riuscirà mai ad acquisire tale consapevolezza, perché le toccherebbe dover ammettere per esempio che le è piaciuto trovare un diversivo fuori dal nucleo familiare o che con questo uomo ha avuto delle effusioni passionali......

Io non so se Lei ha vissuto davvero una sorta di sindrome di Stoccolma verso il maledetto, oppure l’evasione dalla routine le abbia svegliato puri istinti peccaminosi, forse un po’ tutte e due le cose, fatto sta che  su questo punto c’è una resistenza assoluta. E’ lei stessa a non volersi guardare allo specchio per paura del lato oscuro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Terminator, mi sembra che hai una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo (non delle sue sovrastrutture) che, al contrario di quello che dici, predica l'onesta' intellettuale, la sincerita', il pentimento ed il perdono. *Quello che blocca tua moglie e' in realta' l'ipocrisia e la debolezza di noi tutti, specialmente dei traditori, che cercano e cercheranno sempre cause esterne ai propri errori*. Come ha giustamento ricordato qualcun altro anche in questo thread, il tradimento rimane un atto volontario, come sono tutte volontarie le azioni del genere umano, a meno di casi particolari e veramente patologici. Lascia stare dissociazioni, serpenti e angioletti. Ritroverai tua moglie, se mai lo vorra', solo quando capira' il suo errore e avra' la capacita' di ammetterlo con l'unica persona che tiene veramente a lei: TU. Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quel prete gesuita dovrebbe cambiare mestiere....!Vedi in questa situazione c'è solo una responsabile che non ha attenuanti di nessun genere:tua moglie.Il terzo incomodo è una cosa che non vi deve riguardare,ha trovato una donna disponibile e ci è andato,fine!Il resto sono parole,contano i fatti.tua moglie ti ha tradito,è tua moglie che doveva tenere le gambe chiuse.Poi raccontati e fatti raccontare quello che vuoi....!


Quoto
Ma puó essere che sia sempre pieno di uomini e donne che sono convinti di aver spisato un'incapace di intendere e di volere?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Terminator, mi sembra che hai una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo (non delle sue sovrastrutture) che, al contrario di quello che dici, predica l'onesta' intellettuale, la sincerita', il pentimento ed il perdono. Quello che blocca tua moglie e' in realta' l'ipocrisia e la debolezza di noi tutti, specialmente dei traditori, che cercano e cercheranno sempre cause esterne ai propri errori. Come ha giustamento ricordato qualcun altro anche in questo thread, il tradimento rimane un atto volontario, come sono tutte volontarie le azioni del genere umano, a meno di casi particolari e veramente patologici. Lascia stare dissociazioni, serpenti e angioletti. Ritroverai tua moglie, se mai lo vorra', solo quando capira' il suo errore e avra' la capacita' di ammetterlo con l'unica persona che tiene veramente a lei: TU. Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


Non di tutti i traditori, mi spiace
Con il cell non riesco a frassettare mi riferisco al dare la colpa a fattori esterni


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle,
> 
> In realtà inizio a pensare che mia moglie abbia una concezione distorta del cattolicesimo, come peraltro molti di quelli che vanno in Chiesa la domenica (non ultimo anche l’altro protagonista della storia.....sposato e con due figli per chi non avesse letto attentemente il post iniziale).
> 
> ...



Se è una persona non leggera ci si guarderà allo specchio, a poco a poco, ma lo farà.
Ora è ancora bloccata dal disagio per aver commesso un tradimento, che sia verso il vostro matrimonio o verso la vostra coppia.
Può essere anche che, nel caso si sia trattato di una relazione platonica senza sesso, tua moglie non consideri così grave il fatto, proprio perché l'adulterio non c'è, anche se la Chiesa identifica come peccati entrambe le violazioni e cioè il commettere atti impuri, inteso come adulterio e il desiderare un altro uomo. E' abbastanza ovvio, però, che si considerino su piani di gravità diversi le due situazioni.     
Capisco che tu sia molto ferito dal tradimento di tua moglie verso di voi come coppia, ma non credi che sarebbe di gran lunga più grave se ci fosse andata a letto?
O ormai lo dai per scontato?


----------



## ilnikko (23 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è una persona non leggera ci si guarderà allo specchio, a poco a poco, ma lo farà.
> Ora è ancora bloccata dal disagio per aver commesso un tradimento, che sia verso il vostro matrimonio o verso la vostra coppia.
> Può essere anche che, nel caso si sia trattato di una relazione platonica senza sesso, tua moglie non consideri così grave il fatto, proprio perché l'adulterio non c'è, anche se la Chiesa identifica come peccati entrambe le violazioni e cioè il commettere atti impuri, inteso come adulterio e il desiderare un altro uomo. E' abbastanza ovvio, però, che si considerino su piani di gravità diversi le due situazioni.
> Capisco che tu sia molto ferito dal tradimento di tua moglie verso di voi come coppia, ma non credi che sarebbe di gran lunga più grave* se ci fosse andata a letto?
> O ormai lo dai per scontato?*


non ho letto tutto,ma se è stata una relazione di un anno e mezzo per me il sesso c'è stato eccome,poi se ce la vogliamo raccontare è un altro discorso


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ma che stiamo scherzando?

desiderare e considerare un altro uomo, l'uomo della proprio vita ...
è di gran lunga più grave che una notte con un altro uomo. 

non c'è niente da commentare, secondo me ... si spiega da solo ... 

sienne


----------



## giampi63 (27 Agosto 2013)

mi spiace molto per quello che ti sta succedendo,purtroppo per te e te lo dico con molto dispiacere il tuo matrimonio e finito,prima chiudi e meglio e per te,ti dicono che non devi separarti per via dei figli,credimi la penso anchio così ma vostro figlio e ancora piccolo e se sarai presente anche da separato non soffrirà,ti separi dalla mamma ma non da lui,ormai e chiaro che lei sta con te ma vorrebbe stare con l altro,tu te la senti di andare avanti con una persona in questo modo?lei e "tua "ma solo sulla carta,ma la sua mente appartiene a l altro,capisco la tua rabbia per il tradimento,che secondo me non e solo emotivo ma anche fisico,e dura scoprire che quello che hai costruito e stato distrutto a causa di un altro,non te la prendere con lei anche se ha sbagliato e contribuito alla fine della vostra unione e famiglia,si vede da ciò che scrivi che ti dispiace per lei e per come possa finire senza di te,ma devi pensare che le cose non torneranno mai piu come prima,quindi per il tuo bene lasciala ,l ha voluto lei no?bastava non cedere alla tentazione,lei come scritto sopra l ha già fatto con te,cerca un accordo con lei anche perchè e la mamma di tuo figlio e vivi la tua vita


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> mi spiace molto per quello che ti sta succedendo,purtroppo per te e te lo dico con molto dispiacere il tuo matrimonio e finito,prima chiudi e meglio e per te,ti dicono che non devi separarti per via dei figli,credimi la penso anchio così ma vostro figlio e ancora piccolo e se sarai presente anche da separato non soffrirà,ti separi dalla mamma ma non da lui,ormai e chiaro che lei sta con te ma vorrebbe stare con l altro,tu te la senti di andare avanti con una persona in questo modo?lei e "tua "ma solo sulla carta,ma la sua mente appartiene a l altro,capisco la tua rabbia per il tradimento,che secondo me non e solo emotivo ma anche fisico,e dura scoprire che quello che hai costruito e stato distrutto a causa di un altro,non te la prendere con lei anche se ha sbagliato e contribuito alla fine della vostra unione e famiglia,si vede da ciò che scrivi che ti dispiace per lei e per come possa finire senza di te,ma devi pensare che le cose non torneranno mai piu come prima,quindi per il tuo bene lasciala ,l ha voluto lei no?bastava non cedere alla tentazione,lei come scritto sopra l ha già fatto con te,cerca un accordo con lei anche perchè e la mamma di tuo figlio e vivi la tua vita


Se mi dici quando compi gli anni, posso regalarti dei punti!


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se mi dici quando compi gli anni, posso regalarti dei punti!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Giampi è stato allo scherzo e non se l'è presa: ci siamo accordati per della punteggiatura mista. A marzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Grandissima Nicole!
> 
> Altro che se ho messo mia moglie con le spalle al muro..... e sono giunto alla conclusione che lei viva una sorta di “dissociazione”....
> 
> ...


questa non l'ho capita. Dovrebbe essere tipo l'opposto, se non ricordo male. 
Comunque... aldilà di questo: nessuno può controllare nessuno(manco noi stessi, alle volte) e ognuno di noi, ma proprio tutti, ha un suo lato oscuro.
Che non è il lato oscuro della forza, non è il bene ma quella parte che non abbiamo mai sperimentato e che quando salta fuori ci fa avere comportamenti inaspettati ed incoerenti a quello che siamo sempre stati.
Detto questo, occorre secondo me capire perchè il lato oscuro di tua moglie sia emerso e se quelle motivazioni esistano ancora.
SE ti interessa farlo.
Ma se tu pensi di avere spazio nella tua vita solo per una persona assolutamente controllabile e sempre coerente a sè stessa... secondo me di spazio ne hai poco.


----------



## Terminator (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Sbriciolata,

Premesso che da ormai due settimane dovrei fare mio il tuo nick per via di come mi sento (sbriciolato), ti ringrazio per il punto di vista.

A me interessa, e anche molto, comprendere meglio i pensieri e le dinamiche di mia moglie ivi inclusi quelli più istintuali e fuori dagli schemi classici. Certamente non è detto che, dopo averne preso consapevolezza, io sarei in grado di restare al suo fianco comunque, ma almeno sarebbe un tentativo più onesto di “salvare” il nostro matrimonio.

Tuttavia, qui sta il punto, la mia impressione è che io non sia la persona con cui lei ha la leggerezza e la libertà di lasciarsi andare del tutto.

In questi giorni, avendo temporaneamente affidato il bambino ai nonni per non creargli troppi traumi, siamo stati molto più a contatto come uomo e donna rispetto a tanti periodi del recente passato.

Beh, io ho percepito una persona piena di desideri e curiosità sessuali che non mi aveva mai manifestato prima e che, anche adesso, accenna soltanto quasi per timore di essere giudicata (ma nel contempo sperando che io colga l’occasione per sperimentare....).

Anche sul piano delle emozioni e dei comportamenti “ordinari”, con il relativo distacco che ho assunto verso di lei, sto scoprendo una donna molto più egocentrica e furba di quanto avessi mai potuto immaginare.

Però lei non vuole ammettere queste sue sfaccettature e si incazza come una iena appena io le faccio notare qualcosa.

Da quanto ho capito, invece, in un rapporto completamente destrutturato e giocoso come quello avuto con il tizio, lei si deve essere sentita libera da ogni vincolo e pregiudizio.

Comunque continuo a non trovare giusto che il tradito si debba mettere tanto in discussione mentre il traditore si “nasconde” dietro la storia del lato oscuro, delle mancanze eventuali all’interno del rapporto etc etc solo per sentirsi legittimato a fare i suoi porci comodi o per essere come più gli aggrada.

Cito un bellissimo messaggio di Ultimo apparso in altro 3D:

"a parere mio, certi problemi che hanno le persone sposate, quindi mature, dovrebbero risolverseli discutendone, ed il fatto che siano una coppia dovrebbe questo essere d'ausilio. Che poi ci siano altri risvolti, altri esempi di chi non riesce a comunicare o quello che vuoi, è normale che è anche così, ma ci parto sempre da un principio, dove nella coppia se entrambi lo vogliono possono parlarne e prendere lo loro decisioni, di certo non sfuggire ai problemi tradendo. Questo è totalmente sbagliato".


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata,
> 
> Premesso che da ormai due settimane dovrei fare mio il tuo nick per via di come mi sento (sbriciolato), ti ringrazio per il punto di vista.
> 
> ...


Ma io ti capisco benissimo. Indovina un po' perchè mi chiamo così...
E se il traditore non solo non si mette in discussione, ma non si rimbocca le maniche e non si mette a disposizione per la coppia non credo ci sia molto da fare. 
Lì si entra nel particolarissimo e non mi azzardo.
E ti dirò che non sono affatto convinta che il lato oscuro salti fuori SEMPRE per carenze della coppia, per cui...
Però... da come la mettevi giù tu... sembrava che quel lato oscuro ti dispiacesse, ti facesse paura e volessi farlo sparire ancora. Perchè lo associ al tradimento. Ma secondo me sono due cose distinte.
Ora sai che tua moglie può essere più furba, più egocentrica e più aperta sessualmente. Questo è il suo lato oscuro. Che ora non è più oscuro perchè è emerso con il tradimento.
Ma tua moglie è anche quello, e forse non lo sapeva neppure lei di essere anche quello.
L'ha scoperto con il tradimento.
Ora devi fare i conti con la donna che hai davanti, con tutte le sue sfaccettature: l'altra, quella che era prima, non puoi più riaverla indietro.
E probabilmente li deve fare pure lei, questi conti.
Se lei fino ad ora non ti ha mostrato certi aspetti, è perchè a livello conscio o inconscio pensava che non ti sarebbero piaciuti o che l'avresti mal giudicata forse e quindi li ha sempre repressi... se a questo ci aggiungi il peso della colpa, a me sembra comprensibile che non si lasci andare.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

Sempre che questi lati oscuri della moglie adesso non siano espressione d'amore per terminator. Chi può dirlo? 

Non necessaramente i lati oscuri li deve aver messi in mezzo in relazione a qualcosa che ha imparato scoprendo con l'altro. Ma sostanzialmente al momento credo che terminator in una maniera o nell'altro, abbia il suo percorso da fare.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2013)

Terminator ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata,
> 
> Premesso che da ormai due settimane dovrei fare mio il tuo nick per via di come mi sento (sbriciolato), ti ringrazio per il punto di vista.
> 
> ...




Caro Terminator, concordo con te sul fatto che non sia giusto che il tradito si sforzi così tanto per comprendere chi gli sta accanto, eppure è un compito che tocca essenzialmente a "noi".
Anche loro sono in una posizione scomoda però, un po' di imbarazzo e di disagio lo provano senz'altro e sanno che dovranno anche loro fare la loro parte attiva nel percorso che si delinea, dovranno rivelarsi e aprirsi. 
Non è facile per nessuno.

Se hai interesse a scoprire e a comprendere la nuova lei che si è mostrata vuol dire che, inconsciamente o meno, tu aspiri a ricreare qualcosa. 
Penso che chi è talmente deluso e disgustato lasci perdere e non ne voglia sapere nulla.
Anch'io, a mio tempo, ho cercato il dialogo e l'ho ottenuto con tanta costanza e pazienza. Non è stato affatto facile, ma ce l'ho fatta col tempo...
E il risultato è che ora so chi ho accanto, ora posso dire di conoscerlo davvero un bel po' di più.
Ho accettato la sfida contro la parte "cattiva" di me stessa che lo voleva alla gogna, ma ha prevalso la forza dell'amore unita al ragionamento su cosa potesse essere migliore per me e per la famiglia, ma ho lasciato anche fare agli eventi e al tempo, confidando tanto nel suo potere di lenire le ferite.  
Non sono arrivata alla fine del lavoro che sto facendo su me stessa, ma sono migliorata molto come impostazione ed equilibrio, del resto sono eventi pesanti che richiedono molto tempo.
Il sacrificio è più nostro che loro perché siamo noi ad aver subito tali delusioni...
Sii sereno per quello che puoi...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Terminator, concordo con te sul fatto che non sia giusto che il tradito si sforzi così tanto per comprendere chi gli sta accanto, eppure è un compito che tocca essenzialmente a "noi".
> Anche loro sono in una posizione scomoda però, un po' di imbarazzo e di disagio lo provano senz'altro e sanno che dovranno anche loro fare la loro parte attiva nel percorso che si delinea, dovranno rivelarsi e aprirsi.
> Non è facile per nessuno.
> 
> ...



Cara Diletta, il tradimento è una mazzata terrificante, e tutti sappiamo bene che i percorsi per quanto simili sono diversi tra loro.

A parere mio alla fine quello che ne esce fuori, è, aspettare se si rimane in coppia di riuscire finalmente a ritornare se stessi, sia il traditore sia il tradito. Beninteso che, ritornare se stessi non vuol dire dimenticare, e dimenticare non vuol dire pensare al ricordo di quello che è un tradimento, ma quello che ti ha insegnato, che ti rimane dentro e che ti è servito alla coppia per equilibrarsi nuovamente nella loro nuova e vecchia dimensione.


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, il tradimento è una mazzata terrificante, e tutti sappiamo bene che i percorsi per quanto simili sono diversi tra loro.
> 
> A parere mio alla fine quello che ne esce fuori, è, aspettare se si rimane in coppia di riuscire finalmente a ritornare se stessi, sia il traditore sia il tradito. Beninteso che, ritornare se stessi non vuol dire dimenticare, e dimenticare non vuol dire pensare al ricordo di quello che è un tradimento, ma quello che ti ha insegnato, che ti rimane dentro e che ti è servito alla coppia per equilibrarsi nuovamente nella loro nuova e vecchia dimensione.




Caro Claudio, dici di aspettare di ritornare se stessi...ma io non sono più quella di prima, lo avverto chiaramente.
Sono diventata realista e un pochino più dura di cuore anche se i valori in cui credo ci sono sempre e sono rimasti intatti (cosa che non credevo fino in fondo perché messi a dura prova).
Non siamo più gli stessi, neanche tu lo sei.
Però forse siamo addirittura migliori perché qualcosa ci ha insegnato questa esperienza come tutte le esperienze della vita.
Qualcosa ci ha tolto e qualcosa ci ha donato.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio, dici di aspettare di ritornare se stessi...ma io non sono più quella di prima, lo avverto chiaramente.
> Sono diventata realista e un pochino più dura di cuore anche se i valori in cui credo ci sono sempre e sono rimasti intatti (cosa che non credevo fino in fondo perché messi a dura prova).
> Non siamo più gli stessi, neanche tu lo sei.
> Però forse siamo addirittura migliori perché qualcosa ci ha insegnato questa esperienza come tutte le esperienze della vita.
> Qualcosa ci ha tolto e qualcosa ci ha donato.


Credo che più o meno abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa. Però sotto due diversi occhi che guardano.....

Cercherò però di sottolineare alcune differenze o parole che scrivi che a parere mio oltre che contraddittorie, vengono da un processo di elaborazione ancora in corso. 

Scrivi che non sei più quella di prima. Ed è vero, chi nel corso del tempo non cambia? e sopratutto chi non cambia dopo un'esperienza come la nostra? " però il cambiamento non deve essere visto soltanto dal "tradimento" ma da quello che ci ha insegnato. 

Scrivi che sei diventa realista: "Lo eri anche prima".
Scrivi che hai ancora quei valori di un tempo ed ancora ci credi: "Ci crederai sempre Diletta".
Scrivi che sei diventata un po più dura di cuore: "lascia libero il cuore e vivi la vita che hai, eri forte sei forte sarai sempre forte, devi soltanto lasciare andare il cuore. 
Sono piccoli tasselli, una alla volta se lo si vuole tornano al loro posto, se lo si vuole oppure no. Solo la durata del tempo eventualmente cambierà, ma tutto dipende da noi.


----------



## zanna (21 Ottobre 2013)

Chissà come è andata a finire questa storia?


----------



## feather (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Chissà come è andata a finire questa storia?


Già, vorrei saperlo anch'io. Vedo un sacco di analogie tra la moglie di questo malcapitato e la mia ex amante...
Chissà com'è andata poi.


----------

